# Böhse Onkelz



## jon_x(back again) (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich und nen Kumpel hören ganz gern Böhse Onkels.
Nur leider muss ich öfters mitbekommen wie diese Band, die meiner meinung nach sehr schöne Musik macht, öfters als Nazi-band diffamiert werden.
Gerade von vielen "Linken" musste ich öfters sowas hören.
Ich habe nun viele Lieder gehört aus den Alben: "Gestern", "Heute" und "Morgen". Ich kann NICHTS heraushören was auf eine Rechte gesinnung hindeutet.


Hier ein Paar informationen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%B6hse_Onkelz
http://www.onkelz.de/

Und hier ein paar Lieder auf You Tube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIEJVwKJrr8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtsn09E3cTM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7nSkK2qfQ

Mfg jon_x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Die Onkelz sind Götter und nur weil einige meinen, ihre Bild-Meinung über sie alles und jedem unter die Nase zu reiben, nur wenn sie ihren Namen hören, wird diese Legende nicht schlechter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Die Onkelz sind Götter und nur weil einige meinen, ihre Bild-Meinung über sie alles und jedem unter die Nase zu reiben, nur wenn sie ihren Namen hören, wird diese Legende nicht schlechter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber kann ja nicht angehen das das immer wieder von den Medien behauptet wird.
das erfüllt immerhin den tatbestand der üblen nachrede und ist eine straftat.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

die gibts doch schon ewig nicht mehr ...


----------



## jon_x(back again) (10. Juli 2009)

die musik gibt es noch.
die musik wird immernoch gehört.
das thema lässt sich auf andere bands ausweiten.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

jetzt aber über die musik von ner band die es schon jahre nicht mehr gibt zu diskutieren. na wenns spass macht ... 

der drops ist schon lange gelutscht.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Böhse Onkelz war eine deutsche Rockband, die von 1980 bis 2005 bestand. Aufgrund ihrer Nähe zum Rechtsrock in den frühen 1980er Jahren ist die Band bis heute in der Öffentlichkeit umstritten, obwohl sie sich bis zu ihrer Auflösung mehrfach vom Rechtsextremismus, auch in ihrer Musik, distanzierte. Der Gruppe gelangen seit Mitte der 1990er mehrfach Platzierungen in den Top 10 der deutschen Charts, seit Viva los tioz (1998) erreichte fast jedes Album nach Erscheinen Platz 1, obwohl sie während ihrer Karriere durch die Medien kaum beachtet oder aufgrund ihrer vermeintlich rechtsextremen Vergangenheit ignoriert wurde.



Link zur Quelle

Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich so lange von sowas distanzieren wie man will. Öffentlich gesagtes bleibt gesagt.

*edit*
Um das grad nochmal zu verdeutlichen für die, die es nicht aus dem Text rauslesen.
Die populären Sachen die du lieber TE wohl kennst sind nicht (mehr) Rechts. Aber es gibt eine rechte Vergangenheit die sie auch zugegeben haben!


----------



## Westicê1.1 (10. Juli 2009)

böhse onkelz 4 live

hör seit ich 10 jahre bin und meiner meinung nach gibt es keine bessere band!!!

und des blöde gelaber von wegen sie sind rechts... wer sowas behauptet dem gehört ein tritt in den ....^^


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Westicê1.1 schrieb:


> und des blöde gelaber von wegen sie sind rechts... wer sowas behauptet dem gehört ein tritt in den ....^^



Dann kannst du sie auch selber treten.
Siehe meinen Post.

*edit*

Um nochmal ein bißchen Substanz hinter meine Behauptungen zu setzen:



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> 1981&#8211;1985: Die Jahre in der Skinhead-Szene
> 
> Die Band nahm ihre erste größere Veröffentlichung 1981 für den eher linken Punk-Sampler Soundtrack zum Untergang Vol. II auf. Nachdem aber die bisher eher unpolitische Punkszene immer weiter nach links rückte, verloren die Onkelz das Interesse an dieser Subkultur und orientierten sich immer mehr an der Oi!-Bewegung, in der sie die Möglichkeit sahen, weiterhin unangepasste rebellische Musik zu machen, ohne sich dabei aber politisch vereinnahmen zu lassen. Dadurch kamen sie aber auch in engen Kontakt mit der dem Oi! nahe stehenden Skinhead-Kultur und machten ab 1983 den politischen Übergang einiger Teile dieser Kultur zum Neonazismus mit. Sowohl die ersten Auftritte wie auch ein damals veröffentlichtes Demotape bedienten die Vorurteile ihrer unpolitischen bis rechtsextremen/neonazistischen Fangemeinde.


----------



## Westicê1.1 (10. Juli 2009)

ich schrieb:
und des blöde gelaber von wegen sie SIND rechts...
das sies waren will ich nicht abstreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sie haben alles getan um ihren ruf zu ändern
aber die medien hat das nicht interessiert, es wurde immer wieder auf die onkelz eingehackt...
nur damit die leute was haben worüber sie sich die mäuler zereißen können


----------



## Gored (10. Juli 2009)

ich hab für schlecht gestimmt, aber ihre politische einstellung die sie hatten/haben ist für mich kein bewertungspunkt, find die musik einfach nur sterbenslangweilig und stellenweise einfach proleten-mallorca-metal-mitgröhl mäßig..just my 2 cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Juli 2009)

Überall diese Experten mit ihren Wikipedia-Links...

Onkelz ftw! \o/


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Westicê1.1 schrieb:


> aber die medien hat das nicht interessiert, es wurde immer wieder auf die onkelz eingehackt...
> nur damit die leute was haben worüber sie sich die mäuler zereißen können


Ist das nicht bei jedem A-Z Promi der Fall?


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

Sie waren früher sicher rechts, das haben sie zugegeben und sich von der Rechten Szene distanziert.

Da gibts ja glaub auch noch verbotenen Alben dazu.

Mit so Lieder wie "Ich bin Bomberpilot und bring euch den Tod!"

Als sie sich dann von dieser Szene "gelöst" hatten konne man die Lieder echt anhören!

Z.B. "Nur die besten Sterben jung"

oder die ganzen Lieder von "Heilige Lieder"

ab dem weißem und schwarzen Album wurden sie irgendwie...irgendwie anders... es war nicht mehr die selbe Musikrichtung und ab da hab ich dann langsam aufgehört mir neue Alben zu kaufen.

Also diese "Mittel"-KarriereLieder hör ich mir auch heute noch gerne an. 

Was ich dir in der Richtung aber auch empfehlen kann: Megaherz mit dem Lied "Miststück" das Lied ist auf nem Album was recht gut war (Megaherz gibts auch nicht mehr!^^)

Ansonsten kann man eigentlich alternativ momentan nur Rammstein hören! *gg*


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

Gerade die linke Szene ist wandebar genug und fast jeder "Linker" weiß, dass die Onkelz keine Nazis sind/waren...außer halt in ihrer Anfangszeit. 

Problem sind eher die viel geliebten Menschen, die ihre Bildung aus der Bild haben (:

Zur Musik:
Haben einige sehr schöne Lieder, live sind sie eine Legende
Liebeskummer ohne Onkelz ist kaum vorstellbar für mich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sie waren früher sicher rechts, das haben sie zugegeben und sich von der Rechten Szene distanziert.
> 
> Da gibts ja glaub auch noch verbotenen Alben dazu.
> 
> ...



Erm ... jane. Das Lied "Bomberpilot" war nie indiziert.
Und das Album, dass du meinst heißt "Der nette Mann" und das hatte nicht viel mit der rechten Szene zu tun. Es gehörte der Skinhead-Szene an, die damals eigenständig war und sich langsam aber sicher der rechten Szene zuwand.
Hauptsächlich warf man dem Album vor, gewaltverherrlichend zu sein.



> Frankreich '84
> 
> Das Lied ist einer der Titel, die zur Indizierung des Albums geführt haben.
> 
> ...



Zu dem Lied "Böhse Onkelz" hier die Zeilen:

Wir saufen mit links und herrschen mit der Rechten
Wir sind die Herrscher Frankfurts, Könige der Nacht
Wir sind die Macht, also spielt unsere Hymnen
Schreie im Dunkeln, Schreie der Nacht
Denkt an die Onkelz, denkt an die Macht
Denkt an die Macht
Spürt Ihr die Kraft, die Euch umringt
Wir sind Euer Wille, wir werden euch führen
Gemeinsam werden wir die Welt regieren

Refrain:

Wir sind Böhse Onkelz und machen, was uns gefällt
heute gehört uns Deutschland und morgen die ganze Welt
wir sind Böhse Onkelz und machen, was uns gefällt 


Wer rechtes Meterial darin finden WILL, wird es finden, das steht fest.


----------



## Rebotic (10. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sie waren früher sicher rechts, das haben sie zugegeben und sich von der Rechten Szene distanziert.
> 
> Da gibts ja glaub auch noch verbotenen Alben dazu.
> 
> ...



Also Neue Deutsche Härte mit Deutschrock zu vergleichen...
Welche Alben der BO sind denn Verboten?
Hast du "Bomberpilot" nicht verstanden?

Achja,Megaherz gibts nichtmehr?Haben nur Live aufm WGT dieses Jahr gepielt...Und die Band ist seit einigen Jahren mit leicht veränderter Besetzung als Eisbrecher unterwegs


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Überall diese Experten mit ihren Wikipedia-Links...



Was hast du dagegen, hm?

Argumentativ einer der schwächsten Beiträge die du je geschrieben hast ..


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

> Und das Album, dass du meinst heißt "Der nette Mann" und das hatte nicht viel mit der rechten Szene zu tun. Es gehörte der Skinhead-Szene an, die damals eigenständig war und sich langsam aber sicher der rechten Szene zuwand.



Achso?
Also wär ichn Skin würd ich jetzt austicken..


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wer rechtes Meterial darin finden WILL, wird es finden, das steht fest.



Ich weiß nich so ganz genau wie du das meinst, aber ganz ehrlich, da muss ich jawohl nich lange suchen?!



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wir saufen mit links und herrschen mit der Rechten



Da is ja null und nix verklausuliert?!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich so ganz genau wie du das meinst, aber ganz ehrlich, da muss ich jawohl nich lange suchen?!
> 
> Da is ja null und nix verklausuliert?!



Au ja, meine rechte Hand ist nationalsozialistisch, ganz genau.
Wie gesagt, wer was finden will, findet es.
Geh weiter Bild lesen, das bildet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rebotic (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Au ja, meine rechte Hand ist nationalsozialistisch, ganz genau.



Abhacken sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...au man,man kann auch ziemlich viel Fehlinterpretieren...demnächst darf mir dann wohl keiner mehr auf dern rechten Weg helfen.Rechts abbiegen wird auch verboten.Rechtsanwälte heissen ab sofort bitte Linksanwälte...


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> full quote



gut möglich, trotzdem steckten sie (wenn auch unfreiwillg) in der rechten Szene. Da sie auch das rechte Publikum anlockten.



Rebotic schrieb:


> Achja,Megaherz gibts nichtmehr?Haben nur Live aufm WGT dieses Jahr gepielt...Und die Band ist seit einigen Jahren mit leicht veränderter Besetzung als Eisbrecher unterwegs



Ja ich weiß, dass sie jetzt mit einer verändertern Besetzung als Eisbrecher unterwegs sind. Ich hab mir da auch mal ne CD gekauft. Aber naja....




Alles in Allem darf man nicht vergessen das sogar Rammstein schonmal Rechtsradikalimus nachgesagt wurde. Weil sie nen Marschtakt verwenden und gerne mit diesen berüchtigten langen Mänteln aus längst vergessenen Zeiten aufgetreten sind.

Wobei (meines Wissens) Rammstein NIE Kontakt mit dieser Szene hatte!


Bei den Onkelz war natürlich das Problem, diese Szene kam zu ihnen und sie haben auch nichts dagegen gemacht! Dementsprechen wurden sie halt von allen direkt dort eingeordnet. Praktisch durch "unterlassen"!^^


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Steht da was von Hand? Nein - sie herrschen mit der Rechten! Nicht mit der Rechten Hand.

Ihr seid so Leute die auch zu Martin Hohmann sagen "Er hat ja nur gesagt man könnte mit gutem Recht die Juden als Tätervolk bezeichnen, er hats ja gar nicht getan", oder? Jeder Mensch versteht diesen Text und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr das nicht auch so seht. Entweder ihr teilt diese Meinung und redet euch deswegen raus, oder .. ja kA, sonst fällt mir eigentlich nix ein wieso man das verteidigen könnte.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Juli 2009)

Mich interessiert Politik kein stück.
Viele meiner Kumpels sind Punks.
Ich höre Onkelz weil mir die Musik gefällt ich höre halt gerne rock.
Nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Und noch was Tonk, ich verstehe dein langes quote eigentlich als Zustimmung für mich, die Passage über den Frankfreichüberfall ist mehr als eindeutig. Die Zeile



> Laut Christoph Butterwegge wurde durch das Lied die Parole &#8222;Wir sind stolz drauf, Deutsche zu sein&#8220; zu einer Hymne rechtsextremer Skinheads.[5]



auch! O_o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Steht da was von Hand? Nein - sie herrschen mit der Rechten! Nicht mit der Rechten Hand.
> 
> Ihr seid so Leute die auch zu Martin Hohmann sagen "Er hat ja nur gesagt man könnte mit gutem Recht die Juden als Tätervolk bezeichnen, er hats ja gar nicht getan", oder? Jeder Mensch versteht diesen Text und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr das nicht auch so seht. Entweder ihr teilt diese Meinung und redet euch deswegen raus, oder .. ja kA, sonst fällt mir eigentlich nix ein wieso man das verteidigen könnte.



Ich würd sagen, weil Du dich darauf versteifst, das unbedingt so sehen zu wollen.
Ich she das gemischt.

@Scrätcher: Bei Rammstein war es auch das Video zum Lied "Strip" (Bin mir hier nicht sicher, jedenfalls irgendwas mit "strip"^^), welches starke Ähnlichkeiten zu Propagandamaterial der Nazis zeigte.



claet schrieb:


> Und noch was Tonk, ich verstehe dein langes quote eigentlich als Zustimmung für mich, die Passage über den Frankfreichüberfall ist mehr als eindeutig. Die Zeile
> 
> auch! O_o



Was können da die Onkelz dafür, wenn die Fans es dazu machen? Meine Fresse mach die Augen auf ...


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Wie siehst du den Part?



> Bei einem Konzert in Lübeck 1985 änderte der Sänger Kevin Russell, angeblich eigenmächtig, die Textzeile „Schwarz-Rot-Gold, wir stehn zu dir“ in „Schwarz-Weiß-Rot wir stehn zu dir“. Dieser Alleingang wurde später von der Band kritisiert.



Auch "gemischt"?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wie siehst du den Part?
> 
> 
> 
> Auch "gemischt"?



Ich werde dich jetzt auf Igno packen. Deine Art und Weise zu disskutieren erinnert mich zu stark an die Bild, als das ich mich noch lange beherrschen könnte, dir was an den Kopf zu werfen. Tschau!


----------



## Rebotic (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ihr seid so Leute die auch zu Martin Hohmann sagen "Er hat ja nur gesagt man könnte mit gutem Recht die Juden als Tätervolk bezeichnen, er hats ja gar nicht getan", oder? Jeder Mensch versteht diesen Text und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr das nicht auch so seht. Entweder ihr teilt diese Meinung und redet euch deswegen raus, oder .. ja kA, sonst fällt mir eigentlich nix ein wieso man das verteidigen könnte.


Juden sind kein Volk...also kann man sie nicht als solches bezeichnen...aber Juden sind auch keine besseren Menschen als der Rest der Welt...

Wessen meinung teile ich?
Demnächst kommt mir noch einer mit das Logo von NON/Boyd Rice verletzt seine Gefühle,nur weil der in Osaka damals einen ziemlich Provokanten auftritt hingelegt hat!


----------



## Lurock (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Was hast du dagegen, hm?
> Argumentativ einer der schwächsten Beiträge die du je geschrieben hast ..


Fühlst du dich angegriffen? Von einer Feststellung? =O

Und warum sollte ich meinen Musikgeschmack argumentieren?


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Öh lol - also das find ich jetzt lächerlich.

Er kann zu seinem eigenem Zitat nichts sagen. Und mir Bild Niveau zu unterstellen ist auch das lächerlichste überhaupt. Da hab ich vorher nichts zu gesagt, des lieben Friedens willen, aber das isn Witz.

Schade, ich hatte Tonk mal anders eingeschätzt. Aber im Endeffekt hat Trolli Recht behalten -.-

*edit für die "zwischengeschobenen"*

@Rebotic
ich bin mir grad nich so sicher ob du meinen post verstanden hast ehrlich gesagt O_o

@lurock
was heißt angegriffen. natürlich fühle ich mich angegriffen, du hast mich ja auch angegriffen ein stück weit.
ob es mich juckt is ne andere frage, ich dachte halt (zumindest von manchen leuten hier) man könne argumentieren.
grade von dir war ich es eigentlich nicht gewohnt eine pauschale verurteilung ohne begründung zu hören.

so kann man sich täuschen


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 1. Bei Rammstein war es auch das Video zum Lied "Strip" (Bin mir hier nicht sicher, jedenfalls irgendwas mit "strip"^^), welches starke Ähnlichkeiten zu Propagandamaterial der Nazis zeigte.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Was können da die Onkelz dafür, wenn die Fans es dazu machen? Meine Fresse mach die Augen auf ...



1. Na dann müßte der Film "Starship Troopers" aber schon lange als Rechtsextrem auf dem Index stehen! oO Und Selor würde sich deshalb wahrscheinlich die Augen ausweinen weil die weltschönste Filmrothaarige zensiert wurde!^^

2. ich meine mal irgendwo im Fernsehen einen Bericht über die Onkelz gesehen zu haben in dem sie einen kurzen Ausschnitt aus nem alten OnkelzKonzert brachten. In dem waren lauter rechtsradikale Gesten und Rufe zu hören. 

"_Wenn du gegen bestimmte Dinge nichts unternimmst, akzeptierst du es stillschweigend_!"


----------



## Rebotic (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> @Rebotic
> ich bin mir grad nich so sicher ob du meinen post verstanden hast ehrlich gesagt O_o


Ich verstehe nur nicht warum du dir da Hohmann als beispiel für Fans einer Band ranziehst

Das lied von Rammstein war ein Cover von Depeche Mode hiess Stripped und es war Bildmaterial von Riefenstahl


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Weil da auch Leute behauptet haben, dass seine Rede nicht Rechts gewesen sei, obwohl sie es offensichtlich ist.

Wenn jemand behauptet, die Onkelz seien nicht Rechts *gewesen* (Ich lass ja mit mir Reden, dass sie sich geändert haben), dann is das für mich genauso ein Witz, wie es beim Hohmann ein Witz ist!

Aber ich verabschiede mich aus der Diskussion, Trolli hatte einfach nur Recht -.-
Schönes Wochenende allerseits

*edit*
Rammstein is btw ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass ich nicht vorschnell urteile. Ich liebe nämlich Rammstein!!
Ich hör schon genau hin was eine Band mir zu sagen hat bevor ich urteile.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

Das Problem is ja, das Deutschrock allgemein gleich mit der rechten Szene in Verbindung gebracht wird.

In Österreich ist man ja schon ein Nazi, wenn man stolz ist ein Österreicher zu sein Oo


----------



## Natar (10. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich und nen Kumpel hören ganz gern Böhse Onkels.
> Nur leider muss ich öfters mitbekommen wie diese Band, die meiner meinung nach sehr schöne Musik macht, öfters als Nazi-band diffamiert werden.
> ...



1. Ich höre auch gerne onkelz
2. ich wage mal zu behaupten dass alle "jungen" in D/CH/AUT welche nicht völlig abwesend sind die onkelz und ihre geschichte
    im groben kennen
3. Die Nazipolemik kam von den anfangsphasen der band

Ich weiss nicht wieviel du weisst und was schon geschrieben wurde.
Punkszene am Anfang: Politisch neutral
Als die Punkszene immer mehr in die linke Ecke abrutschte sagten sich die Onkelz davon los
Danach kam Skinheadszene (politisch neutral). Diese rutsche in die rechte Szene ab, Onkelz gingen mit.
Lieder enstanden wie Türken raus / Stolz, Deutschland den Deutschen etc.. Meiner Meinung nach auch verständlich, gab ja ziemliche Probleme auf den Strassen und die Onkelz wiederspiegelten mit diesen Liedern ihre Erlebnisse.

Auch wenn in den darauffolgenden Jahren die Onkelz sich von rechtem und rassistischem Gedankengut klar distanzierte,
blieben sie für grosse Teile der Bevölkerung und vorallendingen der Medien ein Symbol des Neonazismus.

Ich kenne auch viele Leute mit linker Gesinnung welche die Onkelz mögen. Nachwievor sind die Onkelz aber eher in ländlichen und bürgerlichen Regionen sehr beliebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: Band, Mythos, Legende. Welche nie aussterben oder in Vergessenheit geraten wird.


----------



## Rebotic (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Weil da auch Leute behauptet haben, dass seine Rede nicht Rechts gewesen sei, obwohl sie es offensichtlich ist.
> Wenn jemand behauptet, die Onkelz seien nicht Rechts *gewesen* (Ich lass ja mit mir Reden, dass sie sich geändert haben), dann is das für mich genauso ein Witz, wie es beim Hohmann ein Witz ist!



Des hab ich für meinen Teil auch nicht behauptet deswegen hab ich NON zum vergleich herangezogen

*edit*
Das Lied Stolz hat weniger mit rechtem Gedankengut zu tun...Patriotisches Denken & Arbeiterklasse stehen im Vordergrund!
Ansonsten hört euch mal Schusterjungs oder Loikaemie im Vergleich an...


----------



## Brimbur (10. Juli 2009)

Also die politische Gesinnung der Onkelzt mnal hin oder her, ich glaube da kann sich keiner ausser sie selbst ein urteil drüber bilden. Fakt ist , dass sie sowas wie das letzte große Phänomen der Rockgeschichte Deutschlands sind. 

Denn Böse Onkelz werden durch alle politischen lager, klassen und Altersgruppen durchgehört. Da steht der Punk neben dem Skinhead und den 50 jährigem familenvater und 2 reihen weiter vorne stehen noch 2 Hiphopper rum. 

Nichtdestotrotz mag ich sie persönlich überhaupt nicht. Sie sind mir schlichtweg viel zu pathetisch und weinerlich a la "heul, keiner mag uns alle sind immer nur böse zu uns, wir haben es trotzdem geschafft." . Auch vom musikalischen sind sie mir viel zu flach .. bischen was wie der Micky krause der Rockmusik.. einmal nen text gehört kann man ihn mitsingen... ziemlich vorhersehbar und zeugt nicht gerade von Tiefe. 

Aber jedem das seine, oder so!


----------



## Natar (10. Juli 2009)

> einmal nen text gehört kann man ihn mitsingen... ziemlich vorhersehbar und zeugt nicht gerade von Tiefe



welches lied kennst du? Dick und Durstig?


----------



## Night falls (10. Juli 2009)

Ich gehör zu den Menschen die die Onkelz nicht ausstehen können. Ich finde deren Gesangsstil (Rumgegröle) absolut nervtötend. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber mir gehts auf den Senkel. Gibt ja noch tausende Bands mit ähnlich klingenden Frontsängern, welche dann meistens RAC oder Punk machen.


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Die Onkelz sind Götter und nur weil einige meinen, ihre Bild-Meinung über sie alles und jedem unter die Nase zu reiben, nur wenn sie ihren Namen hören, wird diese Legende nicht schlechter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die onkelz haben vor allem eins:  lächerliche, peinliche und absolut unterbelichtete fans. 

ausserdem sind sie dir gößten heulsusen der deutschrock-geschichte.
das schlimme: wenn diese absolut kitschigen "harte jungz" texte nicht wären- dann würde einem auffallen, das sie rein technisch garnicht so schlechte musiker waren /sind.

naja bis auf den fetten russel, der kann nichts, nicht mal geradeaus laufen.


und das allergeilste: jetzt machen sie sich gegenseitig fertig. erst feiern sie einen höchst "emotionalen" rücktritt, nur um dann lieder gegeneinander zu singen. aber so lässt sich geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aso: es stimmt schon das die onkelz früher rassistische züge hatten. das leugnen sie nichtmal selber. es gibt einige songs die sogar ausgesprochen rassistisch sind. 
natürlich ändert man sich. aber ich finde, sowas lässt immer einen bitteren nachgeschmack.


----------



## Natar (10. Juli 2009)

> die onkelz haben vor allem eins:  lächerliche, peinliche und absolut unterbelichtete fans.



1. Warnlicht aktiviert



> naja bis auf den fetten russel, der kann nichts, nicht mal geradeaus laufen.



2. Warnlicht aktiviert



> und das allergeilste: jetzt machen sie sich gegenseitig fertig. erst feiern sie einen höchst "emotionalen" rücktritt, nur um dann lieder gegeneinander zu singen. aber so lässt sich geld verdienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah du meinst "Mein bester Feind"?. Hm, bisschen mehr informieren. Und die Geldmasche, denk noch mal darüber nach



> es gibt einige songs die sogar ausgesprochen rassistisch sind.



nenn mir einen!!!


Geh weiter deine Irokese geelen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2009)

Also um mal bei der Musik an sich zu bleiben: 
Finde es relativ "billigen" Rock, also welchen, den man überall zu hören bekommt.
Musikalisch gesehen nichts besonderes. Daher allerhöchstens [X] Durchschnittlich. Den ganzen Nazikram äußere ich mich ma lieber nicht zu, weiß ich zu wenig. Aber ist kacke wenn man so einen Ruf weg hat. Arschkarte auf Lebenszeit, wo sie sicher nicht ganz unschuldig dran sind.


----------



## Westicê1.1 (10. Juli 2009)

@ Thront:

fragt sich nur wer hier lächerlich, peinlich und absolut unterbelichtet ist... 



wenn man keine ahnung hat, sollte man einfach mal die fresse halten...!


----------



## ROCKnLOL (10. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist doch bestimmt einer von den schlauen (no future) bravo punks.
und ausserdem gibt es keine lieder wo sie sich gegenseitig fertig machen.
aber du bist ja vollblutpunk (lol) und weißt was du zu wissen haben ....sollst...!
und denk dran....wer zu weit nach links rückt kommt rechts wieder raus!
mfg


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. Juli 2009)

wieso soll die keiner mögen?
gold, platin , vct .. haben doch sehr viele fans, und das sogar sehr gute
fans die sich zwar im netz zerfleischen, aber im realen leben und konzerten immer helfen und füreinander einstehen

dieser rechte ruf kommt aus ihren teeniezeiten. dort waren sie oi's, also skins ohne politische gesinnung. man bedenke das oi's in den 80ern, etwas anderes waren, als oi's heute..
die zeit endete nach einer langen reise durch mexiko, seitens weidners, und die ansage auf einem konzert "dies hier ist kein podium für rechtsradikale. verpisst euch" daraufhin verlies der halbe saal das konzert. das haben sie durchgezogen, bis es auch dem letzten hörer klar wurde.
für mich persönlich eine jugendsünde, und vergessen.
danach kamen über 20 jahre musikgeschichte die ihresgleichen sucht.
eine band, menschen, die eine entwicklung durchmachen, die nur wenige schaffen
bewundernswert in jeder hinsicht, aber das versteht man erst, wenn man sich mit der band beschäftigt
der gemeine mensch ist aber nunmal faul, also plappern sie wie ein papagei alles wieder, was ihnen vorgesagt wird. daher haftet der rechte ruf heute noch.

120'000 menschen, die vor einer rockband auf die knie gehen und "wir danken euch" schreien, sagt doch alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Ah du meinst "Mein bester Feind"?. Hm, bisschen mehr informieren. Und die Geldmasche, denk noch mal darüber nach




also bitte. die onkelz waren und sind absoluter kommerz. diese ganze "anti-werbung-webung" war eine geniale masche. onkelz cds und dvds sind vom ton zwar klasse, aber extremst teuer. ich glaube die abschieds dvd leigt bei 40 euro (bin mir aber nich ganz sicher). 
dann haben sie sichere verträge mit dem E.M.P. und vielen anderen versandhäusern.

ausserdem erschien kurz vor und immer häppchenweise nach der auflöung special cds / dvds. das hat natürlich nochmal das konto gebuttert.


ich bin eigentlich relativ gut informiert. vor 4 jahren hab ich mir mal denen ihre biographie gegönnt. war zwar schweine teuer- aber sehr interessant und gut geschrieben. zwar total narzistisch, aber so läuft das bei denen (oder beim weidner) immer.




Natar schrieb:


> nenn mir einen!!!



ich nenn dir 2 , den titel von zwei weiteren will ich nicht posten, denn das würde gegen die foren-regeln verstoßen.

-türken raus   (man kann mal den text googlen, posten will ich ihn nicht)
-deutschland den deutschen 

wenn ihr wollt kann ich mal die lyrics eines etwas "sanfteren" rechten liedes der onkelz posten. dafür will ich aber die erlaubnis eines moderators.






Natar schrieb:


> Geh weiter deine Irokese geelen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja habe heut abend konzi. da muss das noch ^^
was machst du heut abend? alleine zuhause sitzen und selbstmitleid-musik hören ? oder gehste in die dorfkneipe ?


ps: kevin hat eine gute stimme. aber er ist ein schlechter musiker. der noch nicht mal die songz auswendig kennt die ihm der weidner vorschreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (10. Juli 2009)

und hier nochmal n link für alle besserwisser!!!
ansage

und ein link für Thront
anti-anti


----------



## ROCKnLOL (10. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> also bitte. die onkelz waren und sind absoluter kommerz. diese ganze "anti-werbung-webung" war eine geniale masche. onkelz cds und dvds sind vom ton zwar klasse, aber extremst teuer. ich glaube die abschieds dvd leigt bei 40 euro (bin mir aber nich ganz sicher).
> dann haben sie sichere verträge mit dem E.M.P. und vielen anderen versandhäusern.
> 
> ausserdem erschien kurz vor und immer häppchenweise nach der auflöung special cds / dvds. das hat natürlich nochmal das konto gebuttert.
> ...



nicht mal die songs auswendig kennt?


----------



## Night falls (10. Juli 2009)

1.) Es gibt eine Edit Funktion.
2.) 





> und ein link für Thront
> anti-anti


Und das beweist jetzt was? Dass sie niemals rechte Texte gemacht haben / rechtsgerichtet waren?


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> du bist doch bestimmt einer von den schlauen (no future) bravo punks.



no future punks ? dafür bin ich zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war in den 80ern. und von denen sind die meissten leider tot. in einem satz mit bravo punks ist das relativ bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> aber du bist ja vollblutpunk (lol) und weißt was du zu wissen haben ....sollst...!



warum gehen alle davon aus das ich punk bin? 2 jungz meiner band sind keene punker. ist das überhaupt meine band? 
ich glaube du "weisst etwas zu wissen"

was du "sollst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> und denk dran....wer zu weit nach links rückt kommt rechts wieder raus!
> mfg



jo das stimmt vollkommen. bin ich links? ich denke ich habe einfach einen gesunden menschenverstand. wenn du den nach links oder rechts schiebst ist das nicht mein problem, eher deins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (10. Juli 2009)

> ich nenn dir 2 , den titel von zwei weiteren will ich nicht posten, denn das würde gegen die foren-regeln verstoßen.
> 
> -türken raus   (man kann mal den text googlen, posten will ich ihn nicht)
> -deutschland den deutschen



fast gedacht dass diese beiden lieder kommen
beide mit fremdenfeindlichem inhalt, zugegeben
aber auch rassistisch?



> ja habe heut abend konzi. da muss das noch ^^
> was machst du heut abend? alleine zuhause sitzen und selbstmitleid-musik hören ? oder gehste in die dorfkneipe ?



wieder mal vorturteile: onkelzhörer, bauernsohn, "vonselbsthasszerfressener volldepp" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sei beruhigt, ausserdem ersten trifft nichts zu

viel spass beim konzi, wenn du glück hast darfst du heute nacht auch einer die flöhe aus der mähne streicheln


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> nicht mal die songs auswendig kennt?



steht ausführlich in der biographie und ist auf einigen konzis zu sehen gewesen. wenn du dich für die band interessierst weisste das bestimmt. das hatte zwar was mit seinem drogenkonsum zu tun, aber andere schaffens trotz drogen auch. oder noch besser.


----------



## Death_Master (10. Juli 2009)

Die Bösen Onkelz sind politisch, daher kann ich ihre Musik durchaus nicht ab.


----------



## Natar (10. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> steht ausführlich in der biographie und ist auf einigen konzis zu sehen gewesen. wenn du dich für die band interessierst weisste das bestimmt. das hatte zwar was mit seinem drogenkonsum zu tun, aber andere schaffens trotz drogen auch. oder noch besser.



Ich persönlich fand es klasse wenn mal was nicht gestimmt hat
z.bsp. onkelz2000 bei vaya con tioz

kann man negativ impretieren, aber auch positiv was?


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> fast gedacht dass diese beiden lieder kommen
> beide mit fremdenfeindlichem inhalt, zugegeben
> aber auch rassistisch?


 

also ich trenne "fremdenfeindlichkeit" und "rassismus" grundsätzlich nicht. und ich kann auch andere menschen nciht verstehn, die das tun. ich finde beides ist ein verbrechen.

diese haltung musst du wirklich nicht teilen. aber es würde dein leben schöner machen, tätest du es. da bin ich mir ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Natar schrieb:


> wieder mal vorturteile: onkelzhörer, bauernsohn, "vonselbsthasszerfressener volldepp"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na komm jezz werd mal nich so niveulos. und unfair- ich habe seit 3 jahren eine wunderschöne freundin. und die hatte (bislang) nie flöhe. sie hatte mal ne lungenentzündung. aber das hat nichts mit unsauberkeit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand es klasse wenn mal was nicht gestimmt hat
> z.bsp. onkelz2000 bei vaya con tioz
> 
> kann man negativ impretieren, aber auch positiv was?




du meinst sicher "interpretieren"

impretieren... hab ich zumindest bislang noch nicht gehört.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (10. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> steht ausführlich in der biographie und ist auf einigen konzis zu sehen gewesen. wenn du dich für die band interessierst weisste das bestimmt. das hatte zwar was mit seinem drogenkonsum zu tun, aber andere schaffens trotz drogen auch. oder noch besser.



lol. warst noch nie aufm rock konzert?^^
ob drogen hin oder her.
das ist live man
sowas macht doch n konzert aus.
alles kann passieren

wünsche dir viel spaß bei deinem konzert heut abend.
und beete das sich keiner versingt das wäre ja peinlich


----------



## Natar (10. Juli 2009)

> beides ist ein verbrechen.



bin ich absolut deiner meinung

dennoch sehe ich einen kleinen unterschied darin.




> na komm jezz werd mal nich so niveulos. und unfair- ich habe seit 3 jahren eine wunderschöne freundin. und die hatte (bislang) nie flöhe. sie hatte mal ne lungenentzündung. aber das hat nichts mit unsauberkeit zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



flucht, meine ganze illusion zerbricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss die Diskussion beenden, ich muss weg, termin mit meinen landskameraden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


edit: korrekt, interpretieren war das gesuchte wort
mein schreibstil ist fremdwörterfeindlich, ich bin sozusagen ein fremdwörterrassist


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

nicht versingen. er hat ganze songs komplett vergessen.

das ist natürlich einerseits lustig, auf der anderen seite frustrierend. für seine bandkameraden- die hatten da echt probleme mit. steht in der biographie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und auf konzis war ich sicherlich in meinem leben genug. das könnte glaub ich jezz schon für zwei reichen.

aber sagt mal: wer von euch hat die biographie gelesen? kann ich euch nur ans herz legen


----------



## ROCKnLOL (10. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> du meinst sicher "interpretieren"
> 
> impretieren... hab ich zumindest bislang noch nicht gehört.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (10. Juli 2009)

ich habe die biografie zuhause


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

jo ! dann musste sie nur noch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

BlaBlaBla Onkelz sind Rechts.... ganz klares Bild-Zeitungs gewäsch.

Waren ja , sind ?  auf keinen Fall.
Onkelz = Genial, die ganzen Coverbands sind zwar gut, reichen aber niemals an die echten ran.

Ich warte nur bis Grüne Brille den thread entdeckt und seine Meinung abgibt xD
der wird euch die Wahrheit sagen  ;D

mfg Terror


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich warte nur bis Grüne Brille den thread entdeckt und seine Meinung abgibt xD


wieso?^^
lurock hats schon perfekt beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lurock schrieb:


> Onkelz ftw! \o/





Scrätcher schrieb:


> 2. ich meine mal irgendwo im Fernsehen einen Bericht über die Onkelz gesehen zu haben in dem sie einen kurzen Ausschnitt aus nem alten OnkelzKonzert brachten. In dem waren lauter rechtsradikale Gesten und Rufe zu hören.
> 
> "_Wenn du gegen bestimmte Dinge nichts unternimmst, akzeptierst du es stillschweigend_!"



dürfte aber n ziemlich altes konzert gewesen asein.
nachdem ihnen die skinhead szene zu rechts wurde ham sie nazis sogar auf konzerten eins mit der gitarre übergebraten.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Die Onkelz sind Götter und nur weil einige meinen, ihre Bild-Meinung über sie alles und jedem unter die Nase zu reiben, nur wenn sie ihren Namen hören, wird diese Legende nicht schlechter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^this

Eine Band die das gesagt hat was sie dachten. Eine wie es sie nie wieder geben wird.
"Mit dieser Band hast du nicht viele Freunde aber die die du hast die Teilen deine Träume"

AdioZ


----------



## Westicê1.1 (10. Juli 2009)

> Eine Band die das gesagt hat was sie dachten. Eine wie es sie nie wieder geben wird.
> "Mit dieser Band hast du nicht viele Freunde aber die die du hast die Teilen deine Träume"




Mit dieser Band hast du nicht viele Freunde, doch die die du hast, teilen alles mit Dir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schade das sie sich aufgelöst haben aber man soll aufhörn wenns am besten is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



C'est la vie... nichts ist für die Ewigkeit


----------



## Brimbur (10. Juli 2009)

Westicê1.1 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Band hast du nicht viele Freunde, doch die die du hast, teilen alles mit Dir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dafür dass man nicht viele freunde hat haben sie aber verdammt gtoßen zulauf auf ihren Konzerten gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juli 2009)

das ist ne textstelle aus nem lied aus dem album Eins
(von Bild und co gerne in "eigentlich immer noch skins" interpretiert)

Mit dieser Band hast Du nicht viele Freunde,
doch die, die Du hast, teilen Deine Träume!
Die, die Du hast, teilen alles mit Dir.


----------



## Brimbur (10. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne dieses lied^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

achja, um nochma die frage zu beantworten, warum die keiner mag: da gibt es einige schöne beispiele.
z.b. bei matapalo (egtl schönes entspannendes lied) :
"Stephan, der sich inzwischen ein kleines Grundstück in Mittelamerika gekauft hat und dort zum surfen hinfliegt, schreibt ein surf-gitarren-inspiriertes friedliches Instrumental Stück mit dem Titel "Matapalo". Daß dieser spanische Name für die südamerikanische Würgefeige steht und daß es in Süd- und Mittelamerika viele Strände gibt, die so heißen, weiß die Presse allerdings nicht. Also kramen mehrere Journalisten, allen voran die dpa, ihren Langenscheidt heraus und siehe da: "matar" bedeutet töten und ein "palo" ist eine Latte, ein Kantholz oder eben ein Baum. Schon wird das friedliche Stück über die Würgefeige, über "den Baum der tötet" = "Matapalo" mit "Totschläger" übersetzt und schon werden die Musiker als "in die Jahre gekommene Plattenmillionäre mit Großgrundbesitz in Spanien" bezeichnet. [...]"

oder
"[...]In vielen Artikeln der Tagespresse wird den Onkelz die Schuld an den rechtsradikalen Übergriffen in Mölln, Solingen, Hoyerswerda, Hünxe u.a. zugewiesen. Man bezeichnet sie als die Speerpitze der Neonaziszene, nennt sie mit rechtsradikalen Fascho-Bands in einem Atemzug, obwohl diese Bands nicht mehr als 500 Platten verkaufen, und manche Journalisten sind sich nicht zu schade, Onkelztexte rückwärts abzuspielen und Buchstaben zu verdrehen, um versteckte faschistische Botschaften nachzuweisen[...]" 


auszug von onkelz.de

durch sowas wird natürlich sehr das öffentliche meinungsbild geprägt.


----------



## Westicê1.1 (10. Juli 2009)

stimmt auch wieder^^

aber meinstens stimmts
die leute sehn
Böhse Onkelz

denken:
oh.. nazis
mit denen will ich nix zu tun ham!

denn heutzutage is es doch eine schande auf sein vaterland stolz zu sein und nicht mitansehn zu wollen wie es den bach runter geht...!

aber das is jetzt n andres thema und wir wolln es auch nicht weiter ansprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Juli 2009)

sie haben rechte musik gemacht...jetzt eben nichtmehr...verkauft sich eben besser^^


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Die Onkelz sind Götter und nur weil einige meinen, ihre Bild-Meinung über sie alles und jedem unter die Nase zu reiben, nur wenn sie ihren Namen hören, wird diese Legende nicht schlechter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign



sympathisant schrieb:


> die gibts doch schon ewig nicht mehr ...



Helden leben lange,
Legenden sterben nie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Adioz

edit:



neo1986 schrieb:


> sie haben rechte musik gemacht...jetzt eben nichtmehr...verkauft sich eben besser^^



sie machen keine musik mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haben leider aufgehört


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn man will finet man überall rechte Tendenzen (WTF, das Symbol der Zeitung hier ist rechts oben, LOL NAZIBLATT!), die Kunst die Medien wie MTV  und co kg. haben liegt darin, das viele, meist junge Menschen solche Sender toll finden und alles glauben was darin gesagt wird, auch wenns heisst die Erde ist eine Scheibe. 

Ich liebe die Onkelz, warum? Ganz einfach, es gibt keine Band die 25 Jahre lang Musik gemacht hat und sich weigerten irgendwelchen kommerzen Unternehmen zu unterstehen die sie eh nur in ne Ecke schubsen. Die Onkelz haben in jedem grossen Stadion in Deutschland gespielt und auch gefüllt. 

Zum Thema rechts:

Die ersten Lieder waren Skinheadlieder ja, ABER: Zu dieser Zeit waren Skinheads nicht viel anderes als unpolitische Leute die mit Glatzen, Bombejacken und Doc Martens Schuhen sich zu erkennen gaben. Der Skinhead Trend kam von Jamaika über England nach Deutschland, Kevins Vater war Englischer Kriegspilot wenn ich mich nicht irre (daher evtl auch der Zusammenhang zu dem Lied "Bomberpilot"). Als die Band neu gegründet war, waren sie zwischen 14 und 17 Jahre alt und spielten Punk Musik, da sich diese immer mehr nach links orientierten lösten sie sich davon, und wie Kevin auch gesagt hatte, wurden sie älter. Damals waren sie noch nicht berühmt und mussten irgendwo arbeiten, mit nem Punkt "Style" ist dies kaum möglich. Als dann die Skinheadszene nach Deutschland rüberschwappen gingen sie diesem Trend nach. Die von den Medien als rechts abgestempelten Lieder wie "Türken raus" oder "Deutschland den Deutschen" waren Lieder die NIE veröffentlicht wurden oder vor einem Grossen (> 200) Publikum gespielt wurden. Sie sind entstanden durch eine Verfeindung mit einer türkischen Bande. Ob sie damals wirklich in Richtung Rechtsrock gehen wollten, wissen nur sie, heute und auch schon vor 20 Jahren wollten sie mit dieser Szene jedenfalls nichts mehr zu tun haben. Ich persönlich wage zu behaupten das sie damals von der rechten Szene "angezogen" wurden, sich aber gelöst haben bevor es richtig schlimm wurde. 
Die Onkelz waren halt noch nie ein Fan von Medien und der aktuelle Politik, da die Medien sonst nichts zu tun haben, haben sie uralte Geschichten, bzw damals aktuelle Geschichten herausgeholt und solange darauf rumgehackt bis es jeder "normale" (Sprich nicht Fan) Einwohner glaubte das die Onkelz eine Nazi Band sind. Vor ca 10 Jahren (glaube ich) erstellte MTV eine Doku über die Onkelz in der sie sich selbst darstellen konnten und ihre Seite der Geschichte präsentieren konnten. Nur leider hat MTV die Sendung vor der Veröffentlichung noch umgeschnitten und dadurch die Onkelz als Nazi Band hingestellt. Aus Wut und Verzweiflung kam dann das Lied "keine Amnestie für MTV" (Zu diesem Song hatte übrigens MTV selber nen Clip erstellt, da die Onkelz keinen liefern wollten). 

Irgendwann meinten noch Möchtegern Punkbands wie Die Ärzte oder Toten Hosen ihren Senf dazu abzulassen, wobei die Toten Hosen sich später dafür entschuldigten und nen Kommentar abgaben a la "Die Vergangenheit sollte man endlich hinter ihnen lassen, nicht mehr drauf rumreiten". Die Ärzte hingegen, starsinnig wie sie nunmal sind, laberten immer noch irgend einen Müll von wegen Rechts. Dass die Onkelz Konzerte und Auftritte spielten für Opfer rechter Gewalt und EINDEUTIGE Lieder gegen Rechts schreib, interessiert eigentlich niemanden.

Nein die Onkelz sind keine Engel
Nein die Onkelz sind keine Linken

Das einzige was die Onkelz wollten (zumindest in den letzten 15 Jahren ihrer Karriere) war einfach nur noch Musik zu machen, dank gewissen Medien und Poltiker war dies aber nicht möglich. Mit dem Titel "Ohne Mich" haben die Onkelz übrigens eindeutig Stellung bezogen gegen jegliche Art von Extrimismus. Da die Medien halt gerne mal etwas erfinden, behaupteten sie, die Onkelz seien immer noch rechts, sie wollten nur auch Geld verdienen, da im Lied "Ohne Mich" zuerst mit der Linken Seite und nach dem Refrain mit der Rechten Seite abgerechnet wird, behaupteten MTV und co das es Absicht sei, dass zuerst die Linke kommt. Genau wie beim Album "E.I.N.S.", auch hier hatten die Redakteure und Journalisten wohl paar über den Durst getrunken. Sie interprretierten fleissig "Eigentlich immer noch Skin" hinein und behaupteten immer noch die Onkelz seine Rechts.

Und nur weil Paar idiotische rechtsradikale Onkelz Fan sind (die Onkelz sind btw in der rechten Szene ziemlich unbeliebt) sind die Onkelz noch lange keine Nazis. Nur weil irgendwelche Talibane 50 Cent Fans sind, ist 50 Cent auch kein Terrorist. 

Ich sag mal nur

Über 200 000 Fans am Eurospeedway, macht das erst Mal nach, die Onkelz machen seit 25 Jahren Musik. Sie haben sich nie in eine Ecke drängen lassen, sich nie unterkriegen lassen, immer ihre Meinung mit allem Einsatz vertreten. Von den Medien verlogen und betrogen haben sie munter weiter Musik gemacht, trotzt unzähligen Unglücken wie z.B. der Tod eines extrem guten Freundes, des Heroinproblems von Kevin haben sie immer weiter Musik gemacht, ich wage zu behaupten die Onkelz haben mit ihrer Musik über ner Million Menschen wieder Hoffnung gegeben und sie wieder träumen lassen (war z.B. auch bei mir so)

Gehasst Verdammt Vergöttert!

Von der rechten Szene gehasst
Von den Medien verdammt 
Von den Fans vergöttert


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das einzige was die Onkelz wollten (zumindest in den letzten 15 Jahren ihrer Karriere) war einfach nur noch Musik zu machen, dank gewissen Medien und Poltiker war dies aber nicht möglich. Mit dem Titel "Ohne Mich" haben die Onkelz übrigens eindeutig Stellung bezogen gegen jegliche Art von Extrimismus.


und nicht nur damit.
sie haben auch eine eindeutige anti-npd ansage gemacht.


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Es ist beängstigend, wieviele Menschen bereit sind, über eine rechtsextremistische Gesinnung hinweg zu sehen. Wenn eine deutsche Moderatorin im Fernsehen sagt, dass die Nazis Autobahnen bauten _(was nichts weiter als eine Tatsachenbehauptung ist)_, wird diese vom TV gebannt und geächtet. Sie wird als untragbar und moralisch verwerflich dargestellt.

Kommt nun aber eine Rockband daher, welche nachweislich rechtsextremitische Lieder gesungen hat, sich zu Ihrer Rechten Gesinnung bekannt hat und nach wie vor in der Rechten Szene gerne gehört wird, und von heute auf morgen der Rechten Szene abschwört wird dies hingenommen. Als Jungensünde abgestempelt. Als "halb so wild" bewertet. Komplett überspielt und verziehen. Ähm, wo bleibt dort die Verhältnissmässigkeit?

Ganz nebenbei sind hier einige offenbar dem Gebrüll dieser Band komplett erlegen, wenn Sie dies nichtmal ansatzweise komisch finden. Eine Gesinnung von jetzt auf gleich komplett abschwören? Ist es wirklich wahrscheinlich, dass eine komplette Band (nicht nur eine oder zwei Personen) aus vier Personen Ihre menschliche *Grundeinstellung *um 180° dreht? Entweder waren alle vier zuvor extrem dumm und haben Dinge verbreitet, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben oder es gab einen anderen Grund für diesen kompletten Sinneswandel. In einem solchen Geschäft wie das Musik-Business sehe ich es als viel wahrscheinlicher an, dass eine Einsicht bei der Band Einzug gehalten hat. Die Einsicht, mit Musik fern ab der rechtsextremistischen Szene mehr Geld verdienen zu können.

Und 'Tonk-Pils' ich habe dich bisher als recht klugen Menschen hier kennen gelernt. Ein Stück weit schätzen gelernt. Aber deine Beiträge hier vorallem in der Diskussion mit 'claet' lassen diese Wertschätzung extrem sinken. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, die Argumente von 'claet' zu entkräften und ihn hingegen lieber als 'nicht ganz richtig im Kopf' sowie naiv hinzustellen und ihn zu ignorieren, zeugt das aus meiner Sicht von kompletter Argumentationslosigkeit. Du hast den Argumentationen von 'claet' in diesem Fall nichts entgegen zu setzen und behältst lieber deine rosa-rote 'Böhse Onkelz sind voll cool'-Brille auf. Sorry, aber wenn eine Band mit einer solchen Geschichte in Ihren Lieder Sätze einbaut wie "Wir saufen mit links und herrschen mit der Rechten" dann ist es entweder wie o.g. auf komplette Dummheit zurück zu führen oder zumindest damit koketieren zu wollen rechts gesinnt zu sein _(möglicherweise um beide Lobbys anzusprechen?)_. Du kannst doch bitte nicht abstreiten, dass bei dem Kontext der "rechten Hand" und "herrschen" sofort eine Assoziation mit dem Hitlergruß stattfindet. Und wenn eine Band sich wirklich so wehemend von der rechten Szene absetzen will und deren Distanz zu ihr permanent bekräftigt, dann darf eine solche Formulierung nunmal nicht in einem Lied vorkommen.

Ganz nebenbei, hat bei mir ohnehin jede Band verkackt, die in der rechten Szene aktiv war/ist. Denn nur so kann man sich selbst treu sein und sein Gesicht gegenüber seiner eigenen Gesinnung wahren. Zu sagen: "Die Gesichte dieser Band ist mir bekannt, aber ist mir egal." zeugt von keinen festen Standpunkt _(es sei denn, man ist eh rechts gesinnt, dann kann es einem in der Tat egal sein_).


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

bla bla bla



alles sozialromantik


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Kommt nun aber eine Rockband daher, welche nachweislich rechtsextremitische Lieder gesungen hat, sich zu Ihrer Rechten Gesinnung bekannt hat und nach wie vor in der Rechten Szene gerne gehört wird, und von heute auf morgen der Rechten Szene abschwört wird dies hingenommen. Als Jungensünde abgestempelt. Als "halb so wild" bewertet. Komplett überspielt und verziehen. Ähm, wo bleibt dort die Verhältnissmässigkeit?


Ich hätte zu dem "nachweislich" rechtsextrimistischen Lieder ne Quelle, und zwar eine neutrale. Und nur weil etwas von einer Szene gehört wird, wird der Musiker nicht automatisch dazu.
Und auf Leute wie Thron reagiere ich eh nicht mehr.. keine Argumentation, nur Beleidigungen und will eh nur ne bestätigte Meinung, GZ Klische erfüllt!


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hätte zu dem "nachweislich" rechtsextrimistischen Lieder ne Quelle, und zwar eine neutrale. Und nur weil etwas von einer Szene gehört wird, wird der Musiker nicht automatisch dazu.
> Und auf Leute wie Thron reagiere ich eh nicht mehr.. keine Argumentation, nur Beleidigungen und will eh nur ne bestätigte Meinung, GZ Klische erfüllt!


Langt dir dafür ein Zitat direkt von der offiziellen Seite der Onkelz?



> *1983
> Die beiden Skandal-Songs: "Türken raus" und "Deutschland den Deutschen"*
> Während dieses Gigs in Berlin '83 spielen sie zum letzen Mal den Song "Türken raus" und zum einzigen Mal den Song "Oi, Oi, Oi" der nun in "Deutschland den Deutschen" umbenannt wird und auch in dieser Version auf dem "Demo" zu hören ist. Die Zeile "Oi, Oi, Oi" wird in die Zeile "Deutschland den Deutschen" (eine Wahlkampfparole der NPD von 1980) abgeändert. Dort, wo es in der Oi-Version noch "Punks und Skins im Zusammenhalt gegen Euch und Eure Staatsgewalt" hieß, singt man nun "Skinheads im Zusammenhalt gegen Euch und Eure Kanakenwelt" und "bis jetzt haben immer die Bullen gesiegt" heißt in der neuen abgeändertenVersion "bis jetzt haben immer die Kanaken gesiegt". Bei diesem Gig sind ca. 80-100 Leute anwesend. Die noch kleine Skinheadszene feiert die Onkelz als ihre Helden und die rechten Parteien sehen ihre Chance zur gezielten Einmischung.


----------



## Thrawns (10. Juli 2009)

Bahahahahaha ...  wuhahahaha.


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hätte zu dem "nachweislich" rechtsextrimistischen Lieder ne Quelle, und zwar eine neutrale. Und nur weil etwas von einer Szene gehört wird, wird der Musiker nicht automatisch dazu.




bitte? die onkelz geben das selber zu. jeder der sich wirklich für sie interessiert muss das wissen. 
es wird gemeinhin als "jugendsünde" abgetan. aber so jugendlich waren die jungz da garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in der welt am sonntag (ich weiss schreckliche zeitung) gab es dazu mal eine stellungnahme von stefan weidner. das rauszukramen habe ich keinen bock. 

nochmal: auch in der biographie geht es oft um dieses thema. 
lesen pildet


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> 120'000 menschen, die vor einer rockband auf die knie gehen und "wir danken euch" schreien, sagt doch alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Thoor schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Onkelz, warum? Ganz einfach, es gibt keine Band die 25 Jahre lang Musik gemacht hat und sich weigerten irgendwelchen kommerzen Unternehmen zu unterstehen die sie eh nur in ne Ecke schubsen. Die Onkelz haben in jedem grossen Stadion in Deutschland gespielt und auch gefüllt. (...)
> 
> (...)
> Ich sag mal nur
> ...



Kennt ihr beiden das Sprichwort "1000 Fliegen können sich nicht irren"? Die BILD lesen Millionen Menschen. Ist sie darum gut?



Thoor schrieb:


> Die von den Medien als rechts abgestempelten Lieder wie "Türken raus" oder "Deutschland den Deutschen" waren Lieder die NIE veröffentlicht wurden oder vor einem Grossen (> 200) Publikum gespielt wurden.


Da blieb mir doch tatsächlich ein Stück Käsebrot im Hals stecken, als ich das las. Du definierst 'Rechte-Gesinnung' allen ernstes darüber, wieviele Menschen davon mitbekommen? Wenn ich also jeden Abend vor einem Hitler Schrein das Deutschlandlied singen würde, die Rechte Hand zum Gruße erhoben und nur in einem Haus mit arischen Menschen leben möchte, wäre ich nach deiner Auffassung nicht als Rechtsgesinnter einzustufen? Bekommt ja schliesslich keiner außer mir etwas davon mit?! Sorry, aber das ist so surreal, dass ich nichtmal Worte dafür finde zu beschreiben was ich gerade über dich denke.


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Da blieb mir doch tatsächlich ein Stück Käsebrot im Hals stecken, als ich das las. Du definierst 'Rechte-Gesinnung' allen ernstes darüber, wieviele Menschen davon mitbekommen? Wenn ich also jeden Abend vor einem Hitler Schrein das Deutschlandlied singen würde, die Rechte Hand zum Gruße erhoben und nur in einem Haus mit arischen Menschen leben möchte, wäre ich nach deiner Auffassung nicht als Rechtsgesinnter einzustufen? Bekommt ja schliesslich keiner außer mir etwas davon mit?! Sorry, aber das ist so surreal, dass ich nichtmal Worte dafür finde zu beschreiben was ich gerade über dich denke.



Denke das wollte er wohl nicht damit sagen ^^
Er meinte damit wohl, dass es weniger schlimm wäre, dann. Was aber natürlich nicht korrekt ist....


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

es ist genauso schlimm


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2009)

ZITAT
1983
Die beiden Skandal-Songs: "Türken raus" und "Deutschland den Deutschen"
Während dieses Gigs in Berlin '83 spielen sie zum letzen Mal den Song "Türken raus" und zum einzigen Mal den Song "Oi, Oi, Oi" der nun in "Deutschland den Deutschen" umbenannt wird und auch in dieser Version auf dem "Demo" zu hören ist. Die Zeile "Oi, Oi, Oi" wird in die Zeile "Deutschland den Deutschen" (eine Wahlkampfparole der NPD von 1980) abgeändert. Dort, wo es in der Oi-Version noch "Punks und Skins im Zusammenhalt gegen Euch und Eure Staatsgewalt" hieß, singt man nun "Skinheads im Zusammenhalt gegen Euch und Eure Kanakenwelt" und "bis jetzt haben immer die Bullen gesiegt" heißt in der neuen abgeändertenVersion "bis jetzt haben immer die Kanaken gesiegt". Bei diesem Gig sind ca. 80-100 Leute anwesend. Die noch kleine Skinheadszene feiert die Onkelz als ihre Helden und die rechten Parteien sehen ihre Chance zur gezielten Einmischung.

Hurra mit dir kann man wenigstens diskutieren! =))))

Also zu diesen 2 Songs:

Türken raus wurde aus einer Verfeindung mit einer türkischen Gang geschrieben und war so ziemlich das erste Lied der Onkelz, wie gesagt eine Jugendsünde. Das ist keine Entschuldigung und auch nicht wieder gut zu machen, aber deswegen 25 Jahre lang darauf rumzuhacken wies nur geht fidne ich persönlich übertriebne.Ich persönlich habe meine Konsequenzen gezogen und höre die alten Lieder nichtmehr.Kennst du das Lied "Hässlich, brutal und gewaltätig"? Das fänt an mit "Tragen alle Hakenkreuze Skinheads haben nur Gewalt im Sinn, dann ein bissl Refrain und dann "In den Medien stehts immer wieder, das wir Schläger der Nazis sind", das ist eines der ersten Lieder der Frankfurter böhsen Onkelz und will damit den Unterschied zwischen Skinhead und Fascho aufzeigen, also schon im "jungen Stadium" waren die Onkelz gegen Faschos bzw wollten keine sein. Und die Abänderung des 2. Liedes wurde stockbesoffen geschrieben und abgeändert und wurde von der Band scharf kritisiert, die Band zerfiel deswegen beinahe.

Ich meine, die Onkelz werden als rechts abgestempelt weil sie in den ersten Jahren 2-3 zweideutige, bzw rechte Lieder die nie veröffentlicht wurden oder vor einem grossen Publikum gespielt wurden. Das sie 22 Jahre lang unpolitische Musik machen wollten, Musik gegen Rechts spielten und massenhaft Geld für die Opfer rechter Gewalt spenden wird hier gar nicht beachtet. Du kennst doch sicher den Spruch "Eine gute Tat macht nicht hunderte wieder gut" aber das könnte man auch umkehren: "eine schlechte Tag macht hunderte nicht gute zunichte". 

Und übrigens von wegen Die onkelz mag keiner, wie schon gesagt 200'000 Leute am Euro Speadway in Lausitz, doch ich glaube die mag jemand.

Und nur weil ein paar doofe Rechtsradikale nicht raffen das die ganze Szene gegen die Onkelz sind und diese wiederrum gegen Rechts sind wird nicht automatisch die Band rechts =)

Auf Antworten mit Argumenten freu ich mich, ehrlich!

Und wenn ich jeden Abend 1000 Mal den Hitlergruss vorm Spiegel über ist mir das Scheissegal, solange diese Meinung nicht in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten wird und gelebt wird kann jeder zuhause machen was er will, ich gehe stark davon aus, du hast auch schon Pornos gesehen oder? Ich glaube aber kaum das du deswegen als Pornoverrückter durch die Strassen rennst =)

Und zu den Zahlen

120'000 verkaufe Tickets warens soweit ich mich erinnere, aber auf dem gesamten Festgelände waren über 200'000 Leute die das Konzert über Leinwände verfolgten

Gnarf edit hat mich wieder gewpnd.

Was ich mit der Grösse des Publikums meinte war: Sie spielten vor weniger als 200 Leuten einen, okay sagen wir eindeutig rechten Song, und verbreiten damit diese Gesinnung. Sie spielten aber vor Zehntausenden Leute Lieder gegen Rechts und verbreiteten damit diese Gesinnung, ergo: sagen wir bei einzem Konzert von 50'000 Leuten, 50'000 Leuten wird eingesungen "Rechts ist Scheisse", weniger als 200 Leuten wird eingesungen "Rechts ist nize", also werden 49'800 Leuten eingesungen "Rechts ist Scheisse"

Ich weiss das ist ein blödes Beispiel, ich hoffe du verstehst es nicht falsch und verstehs was ich meine :<


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2009)

Die Onkelz sind bzw. waren eine Band, die mich absolut nicht interessiert hat. 

Die Musik spricht mich nicht an und die Texte, die von vielen als besonders tiefsinnig bezeichnet werden, haben mich auch nicht wirklich beeindruckt. 
Dazu kommt die Sache mit der rechtsradikalen Gesinnung, die für mich absolut untolerierbar ist, aber ich möchte mich dazu nicht weiter äußern, weil 
ich mich mit der Band nicht wirklich beschäftigt habe. 

Fakt ist aber, dass man sich über Vorurteile und Ablehnung nicht wundern braucht, wenn man rechtes Gedankengut verbreitet. Sowas heftet einem auch noch nach Jahren an.


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was ich mit der Grösse des Publikums meinte war: Sie spielten vor weniger als 200 Leuten einen, okay sagen wir eindeutig rechten Song, und verbreiten damit diese Gesinnung. Sie spielten aber vor Zehntausenden Leute Lieder gegen Rechts und verbreiteten damit diese Gesinnung, ergo: sagen wir bei einzem Konzert von 50'000 Leuten, 50'000 Leuten wird eingesungen "Rechts ist Scheisse", weniger als 200 Leuten wird eingesungen "Rechts ist nize", also werden 49'800 Leuten eingesungen "Rechts ist Scheisse"
> 
> Ich weiss das ist ein blödes Beispiel, ich hoffe du verstehst es nicht falsch und verstehs was ich meine :<



Wobei das natürlich nicht das Argument entkräftet, dass sie wohl kaum ihre komplette Gesinnung als komplette Band um 180° gedreht haben, und falls doch, warum? ^^

Vermutlich deshalb, weils einfach mehr Leute kaufen wenns keine Nazi Mucke ist. Ist jedenfalls das naheliegenste.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei das natürlich nicht das Argument entkräftet, dass sie wohl kaum ihre komplette Gesinnung als komplette Band um 180° gedreht haben, und falls doch, warum? ^^
> 
> Vermutlich deshalb, weils einfach mehr Leute kaufen wenns keine Nazi Mucke ist.


Stell dir folgendes Szenario vor:

Du gründest ne Band und spielst Rockmusik, irgendwann driftest du in falsche Kreise ab und schreibst ein Lied, nennen wirs "Wir mögen keine Ausländer", das spielst du vor ca 100 Leuten. Danach merkst du wie Scheisse das war und fragst dich wie du nur auf so eine Idee kommen konntest. Du beginnst sofort Lieder gegen Rechts zu schreiben und dich davon zu distanzieren. Du spielst 25 Jahre lang erfolgreich Musik vor einer riesigen Fangemeind. Unpolitische Musik, das was du immer erreichen wolltest. leider hacken die Medien und co. immer noch auf dir rum und du wirst als Nazi abgestempelt. 

Hast du deine Meinung wirklich um 180 Grad gedreht oder nur erkannt das der erste Schritt ein falscher war, gingst ihn zurück, fandest den richtigen und gehst seitdem diesen ohne vom Kurs abzuweichen.


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Stell dir folgendes Szenario vor:
> 
> Du gründest ne Band und spielst Rockmusik, irgendwann driftest du in falsche Kreise ab und schreibst ein Lied, nennen wirs "Wir mögen keine Ausländer", das spielst du vor ca 100 Leuten. Danach merkst du wie Scheisse das war und fragst dich wie du nur auf so eine Idee kommen konntest. Du beginnst sofort Lieder gegen Rechts zu schreiben und dich davon zu distanzieren. Du spielst 25 Jahre lang erfolgreich Musik vor einer riesigen Fangemeind. Unpolitische Musik, das was du immer erreichen wolltest. leider hacken die Medien und co. immer noch auf dir rum und du wirst als Nazi abgestempelt.
> 
> Hast du deine Meinung wirklich um 180 Grad gedreht oder nur erkannt das der erste Schritt ein falscher war, gingst ihn zurück, fandest den richtigen und gehst seitdem diesen ohne vom Kurs abzuweichen.



Ist ne Möglichkeit jo. Kann jetzt auch net beurteilen, WIE rechts die wirklich waren, dafür kenn ich die Band zu wenig.
Aber generell kann man halt sagen, dass eine rechte Gesinnung, wenn sie einmal da ist, normalerweise, nicht von heute auf morgen verschwindet.

Der Übergang ist meistens eher langwierig und kompliziert, vorallem wenn man von mehreren leuten spricht, hier eine ganze Band.

Tja, schwer zu sagen ^^


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist ne Möglichkeit jo. Kann jetzt auch net beurteilen, WIE rechts die wirklich waren, dafür kenn ich die Band zu wenig.
> Aber generell kann man halt sagen, dass eine rechte Gesinnung, wenn sie einmal da ist, normalerweise, nicht von heute auf morgen verschwindet.
> 
> Der Übergang ist meistens eher langwierig und kompliziert, vorallem wenn man von mehreren leuten spricht, hier eine ganze Band.
> ...


Wenn du plötzlich merkst was für Leute du um dich rum hast und wie andere auf dich reagieren und dich dazu mal ernsthaft mit dem Begriff des Rassismus und Völkermordes beschäftigst, dann merkste ziemlich schnell was für ne Scheisse das ist, besonders wenn du jung bist.


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hurra mit dir kann man wenigstens diskutieren! =))))



Aus keinem anderen Grund bin ich hier angemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> Also zu diesen 2 Songs:
> 
> Türken raus wurde aus einer Verfeindung mit einer türkischen Gang geschrieben und war so ziemlich das erste Lied der Onkelz, wie gesagt eine Jugendsünde. Das ist keine Entschuldigung und auch nicht wieder gut zu machen, aber deswegen 25 Jahre lang darauf rumzuhacken wies nur geht fidne ich persönlich übertriebne.Ich persönlich habe meine Konsequenzen gezogen und höre die alten Lieder nichtmehr.Kennst du das Lied "Hässlich, brutal und gewaltätig"? Das fänt an mit "Tragen alle Hakenkreuze Skinheads haben nur Gewalt im Sinn, dann ein bissl Refrain und dann "In den Medien stehts immer wieder, das wir Schläger der Nazis sind", das ist eines der ersten Lieder der Frankfurter böhsen Onkelz und will damit den Unterschied zwischen Skinhead und Fascho aufzeigen, also schon im "jungen Stadium" waren die Onkelz gegen Faschos bzw wollten keine sein. Und die Abänderung des 2. Liedes wurde stockbesoffen geschrieben und abgeändert und wurde von der Band scharf kritisiert, die Band zerfiel deswegen beinahe.
> 
> Ich meine, die Onkelz werden als rechts abgestempelt weil sie in den ersten Jahren 2-3 zweideutige, bzw rechte Lieder die nie veröffentlicht wurden oder vor einem grossen Publikum gespielt wurden. Das sie 22 Jahre lang unpolitische Musik machen wollten, Musik gegen Rechts spielten und massenhaft Geld für die Opfer rechter Gewalt spenden wird hier gar nicht beachtet. Du kennst doch sicher den Spruch "Eine gute Tat macht nicht hunderte wieder gut" aber das könnte man auch umkehren: "eine schlechte Tag macht hunderte nicht gute zunichte".



Mir missfällt einfach komplett diese Argumentation zu sagen, es ist 25 Jahre her, darum egal. Wenn jemand rechte Lieder singt muss da schon etwas hinter sein. Die waren zur Zeit der Veröffentlichung schliesslich nicht 6 Jahre alt. Sie waren 14-17 und wussten daher genau was sie dort sangen. Ist ein Mörder, welcher 25 Jahre kein Mord begangen hat für dich auch kein Mörder mehr? Ich will hier garnicht wehement unterstellen, dass die BÖ weiterhin rechts gesinnt sind. Möglicherweise hat sich deren Gesinnung binnen 25 Jahren liberalisiert. Jeder Mensch durchlebt innerhalb von 25 Jahren sicherlich viele Stationen welche die Gesinnung pendeln lassen. NUR finde ich, muss man selber ein Zeichen setzen. Ein Zeichen das unmissverständlich klar macht, wer rechte Musik produziert und vervielfälltigt wird von mir nicht unterstützt! Ob dies 25 Minuten oder 25 Jahre her ist, ist dabei gänzlich uninteressant. Mich stört hier wie gesagt am Meisten, dass diese Vergangenheit komplett ignoriert bzw. toleriert wird.  Eine solche Gruppe hat es meiner Auffassung nicht verdient, kommerziell erfolgreich zu sein. Du nennst es selber 'Jugendsünde'. Wer sagt, dass eine Jugensünde nach einigen Jahren beglichen ist? Viele Zahlen ihre Jugendsünden ein Leben lang. Rechtsextremistische Musik zu verbreiten ist m.M. eine Sünde, welche lebenslang bestraft gehört. 



Thoor schrieb:


> Gnarf edit hat mich wieder gewpnd.
> 
> Was ich mit der Grösse des Publikums meinte war: Sie spielten vor weniger als 200 Leuten einen, okay sagen wir eindeutig rechten Song, und verbreiten damit diese Gesinnung. Sie spielten aber vor Zehntausenden Leute Lieder gegen Rechts und verbreiteten damit diese Gesinnung, ergo: sagen wir bei einzem Konzert von 50'000 Leuten, 50'000 Leuten wird eingesungen "Rechts ist Scheisse", weniger als 200 Leuten wird eingesungen "Rechts ist nize", also werden 49'800 Leuten eingesungen "Rechts ist Scheisse"
> 
> Ich weiss das ist ein blödes Beispiel, ich hoffe du verstehst es nicht falsch und verstehs was ich meine :<


Wir diskutieren hier nicht darüber, ob sie mit ihrer Musik mehr rechts- oder liberal- bzw. linkgesinnte beeinflusst haben. Es geht hier um die Gesinnung der Band. Eine Band welche rechtsextremitische Musik produziert und vervielfälltigt ist entweder über einige Monate komplett geistig benebelt gewesen oder pflegt *minimal* Sympathien mit der rechten Szene.


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Stell dir folgendes Szenario vor:
> 
> Du gründest ne Band und spielst Rockmusik, irgendwann driftest du in falsche Kreise ab und schreibst ein Lied, nennen wirs "Wir mögen keine Ausländer", das spielst du vor ca 100 Leuten. Danach merkst du wie Scheisse das war und fragst dich wie du nur auf so eine Idee kommen konntest. Du beginnst sofort Lieder gegen Rechts zu schreiben und dich davon zu distanzieren. Du spielst 25 Jahre lang erfolgreich Musik vor einer riesigen Fangemeind. Unpolitische Musik, das was du immer erreichen wolltest. leider hacken die Medien und co. immer noch auf dir rum und du wirst als Nazi abgestempelt.
> 
> Hast du deine Meinung wirklich um 180 Grad gedreht oder nur erkannt das der erste Schritt ein falscher war, gingst ihn zurück, fandest den richtigen und gehst seitdem diesen ohne vom Kurs abzuweichen.





so ein quatsch.

jahrelang abtriften?

ich mach seit sehr langer zeit musik. so etwas "passiert nicht einfach so"


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2009)

Sorry aber du kannst 2 rechte Lieder nicht mit dem Auslöschen eines Menschenleben vergleichen. Da bleibt mir echt gleich das Fondue an der Zunge kleben. Ja rechtsextreme Bands, Typen und alles was dazu gehört ist Scheisse, aber ein Mord ist massiv schlimmer. Ich meine was ist das schlimme daran wenn du rechtsextrem bist, bzw diese Meinung vertritsst? Du signalisiert damit das du keine Ausländer in deinem Land magst, jeder dahin zurückgehen soll wo er herkommt und wer blöd meckert kriegt paar auf die Schnautze. Solange du nicht gleich Leute tot schlägst bzw zusammenschlägst nur weil sie Ausländer sind , tut das grob gesagt niemandem weh (ACHTUNG: Ich bin KEIN Fascho oder auch nur was ähnliches, ich sage nur, realisier bitte das ein Mord nicht das gleiche ist wie ein (kurzer im Falle der Böhse Onkelz) Ausflug in die rechte Szene der mit einer Flucht nach vorne geendet hat!) Und ich sag nicht es ist 25 Jahre her scheissegal, ich sage es ist 25 Jahre her, es ist langsam an der Zeit auch die anderen Dinge zu sehen, nicht nur die negativen.

Sagen nicht immer die linken Politiker "Jeder hat ne 2. Chance verdient!"? Die Onkelz haben leider keine gekriegt, wenn sie eine gekriegt hätten hätten sie diese wie sie auch bewiesen haben 100% genutzt.Da


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Es war ein Vergleich. Vergleiche haben es ansich, dass sie meist hinken. Aber ich habe gehofft, dass dir deutlich wird was ich damit sagen wollte. Keinesfalls wollte ich damit ausdrücken, dass rechte Musik gleich Mord und Totschlag bedeutet. Vielmehr wollte ich dir damit zeigen, dass gewisse Geschehnisse und Taten nicht verjähren.



Thoor schrieb:


> Sagen nicht immer die linken Politiker "Jeder hat ne 2. Chance verdient!"? Die Onkelz haben leider keine gekriegt, wenn sie eine gekriegt hätten hätten sie diese wie sie auch bewiesen haben 100% genutzt.Da



Das kommt auf die Schwere der Tat an. Ich überspitze die Aussage mal ganz bewusst, um zu verdeutlichen dass man sowas nicht pauschalisieren kann. Würdest du Hitler aus dem Grabe hieven und im eine zweite Chance geben? Ich hoffe deine Antwort ist die Selbe, welche ich geben würde.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Es war ein Vergleich. Vergleiche haben es ansich, dass sie meist hinken. Aber ich habe gehofft, dass dir deutlich wird was ich damit sagen wollte. Keinesfalls wollte ich damit ausdrücken, dass rechte Musik gleich Mord und Totschlag bedeutet. Vielmehr wollte ich dir damit zeigen, dass gewisse Geschehnisse und Taten nicht verjähren.


Ich glaube an diesem Punkt müssen einfach einsehen dass unsere Meinung auseinander gehen, auch wenn ichs interessant fand mit dir zu diskutieren. 

Ich bin nach wie vor der Ansicht, abgesehen von gewissen Verbrechen (Kinderschänder, Frauenschänder etc) hat jeder eine 2. Chance verdient ohne das man auf der Vergangeheit rumhackt. Auch eine Band wie die Onkelz gehört aus den schon mehrfach erwähnten gründen dazu. Ja auch Mord unter gewissen Umständen (Affekttat ist glaub ich nichtmal "wirklich" strafbar, sprich lebenslänglich etc)


----------



## TheGui (10. Juli 2009)

die *nicht *rechten Texte "keine amnestie für MTV" z.B sind super... aber die Stimmen kann ich nicht ausstehen, weshalb ich auch keine Onkelz höre : /


----------



## Kontinuum (10. Juli 2009)

Ich find die musik einfach anspruchslos, mehr nicht. Ganz normaler durchschnitts-rock, die lieder sind denen der toten hosen sehr ähnlich, klar gibt es leute, die darauf stehen, schlager mit e-gitarre ^^, hab ich nichts gegen,  aber ich hör sowas eher selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Juli 2009)

Die Onkelz sind einfach eine der besten Bands der Welt. 

Die Texte passen zu fast jeder Situation, die man im Leben schonmal durchgemacht hat.

Wer außerdem nur sagt, dass sie puren ROCK machen, der sollte sich mal Texte wie " In dir" und "Wieder mal nen Tag verschenkt" anhören, aber bitte die Live-Version in Dortmund, spätestens nachdem man die Lieder gehört hat, mag man sie!


----------



## InFlamess (10. Juli 2009)

Die Leute die schlichtweg keine Ahnung haben sagen sowas.
Doch hätten sie sich auch nur ein wenig über die Onkelz informiert, wüssten sie das sie nie wirklich etwas mit Nazis zutun hatten. In ihrer frühen Anfangszeit gab es ein paar Rechte Songs. Doch sie haben sich später immer deutlich davon distanziert, auch in diversen Songs etc.

Ich liebe die Band!


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Juli 2009)

Rechts hin oder her. Ich find die Band rein im musikalischem Sinne nicht. "Die Firma", "Bomberpilot", "Danke für nichts" und "Alkohol" finde ich eigentlih ganz gut. Aber sonst ist diese Band nichts für mich. Das hat nichts mit der politsichen Diskusion zu tun.


----------



## Anduris (11. Juli 2009)

mag die auch nicht, weils einfach nicht meine Musikrichtung ist.
hab aber auch schon gehört, dass die als Naziband beschrieben werden.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Juli 2009)

Haben schon paar gute Lieder, bei denen man im Suff gut mitgröhlen kann aber privat hör ich sie eigentlich kaum.


----------



## ikarus275 (11. Juli 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Haben schon paar gute Lieder, bei denen man im Suff gut mitgröhlen kann aber privat hör ich sie eigentlich kaum.


Jo fürn besoffenen Kopp und ohne Hirn rumgröllen, dafür waren die immer gut! Aber wer mehr "Substanz" in Liedtexten haben möchte, ist bei den Onkelz falsch. Aber zum gröhlen und saufen 1a !


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Jo fürn besoffenen Kopp und ohne Hirn rumgröllen, dafür waren die immer gut! Aber wer mehr "Substanz" in Liedtexten haben möchte, ist bei den Onkelz falsch. Aber zum gröhlen und saufen 1a !


Noch so seiner mit null Ahnung... Ne sie waren sicherlich kein Bach aber hör dir bitte mal Lieder an wie

Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit
Bin ich nur glücklich wenn es schmerzt
Schutzgeist der Scheisse
Erinnerungen
etc

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten - thx


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

Das sind so Leute, die haben "Dick und Durstig" und "Heute trinken wir richtig" gehört und denken dann, dass sie Ahnung von den Lieder der Onkelz haben.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das sind so Leute, die haben "Dick und Durstig" und "Heute trinken wir richtig" gehört und denken dann, dass sie Ahnung von den Lieder der Onkelz haben.


Soviel zum Thema Vorurteil =)

BTW: Es heisst nicht "Bild dir deine Meinung" sondern "Bild, bildet deine Meinung"


----------



## Thrawns (11. Juli 2009)

@Thoor: du machst dich ziemlich lächerlich. Denn von dir kommt nur:
a) Onkelz sind geil und hatten nichts mit Nazis.
b) Wer was anderes behauptet will nur seine Meinung bestätigt haben und ist linksautonomer Bildzeitungsleser.

Niemand von den Leuten, die wirklich an irgendeiner Diskussion interessiert sind, kann dich ernst nehmen. Und das hat nichts mit inhaltlichen Differenzen zu tun.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

Ich mach mir mal die Mühe, für die Leute die es interessiert, die Lieder aufzulisten, die einen tieferen Grund haben, als es der Titel eventuell widerspiegelt.

*Onkelz wie wir ...*

Erinnerungen
Falsche Propheten
*
Böse Menschen - Böse Lieder*

Das Signum des Verrats
Stunde des Siegers
Hässlich, brutal und gewalttätig
Hass

*Kneipenterroristen*

Religion
Nie wieder

*Es ist soweit*

Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit
Wenn Du einsam bist
Hast Du Sehnsucht nach der Nadel

*Wir ham' noch lange nicht genug*

Nur die Besten sterben jung
Wieder man 'nen Tag verschenkt
Wir sind immer für Dich da

*Heilige Lieder*

Buch der Erinnerung
Ich bin in Dir
Scheißegal
Diese Lieder ...
Gehasst, verdammt, vergöttert
Ein langer Weg
Der Schrei nach Freiheit

*Schwarzes Album*

Hölle (So gehts Dir)
Der Himmel kann warten
Das Messer und die Wunde

*Weißes Album*

Lieber stehend sterben
Das Wunder der Persönllichkeit
Fahrt zur Hölle
Willkommen
Für immer
Deutschland im Herbst
Schöne neue welt

*Hier sind die Onkelz*

Finde die Wahrheit
Danke für Nichts
Nichts ist für immer da
Wer nichts wagt, kann nichts verlieren
Viel zu jung
H

*E.I.N.S.*

Nichts ist so hart wie das Leben
Wie tief willst Du noch sinken
Ihr sollt den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben
Zu Nah an der Wahrheit
Meister der Lügen
Kirche
Koma - Eine Nacht die niemals endet
Auf gute Freunde
Regen
Enie Tfahcstob rüf Ediona-Rap

*Viva Los Tioz*

Leere Worte
Weit weg
Scheisse passiert
Ohne mich
Der Platz neben mir
Der Preis des Lebens
Bin ich nur glücklich, wenn es schmerzt
Wenn Du wirklich willst

*Ein böses Märchen*

Onkelz 2000
Dunkler Ort
Schutzgeist der Scheisse
Lüge
Knast
C'est La Vie
Danke
Zuviel

*Dopamin*

Narben
Macht für den der sie nicht will
Keine Amnestie für MTV
Wie kann das sein
Jetzt oder nie

*Adios*

Superstar
Kinder dieser Zeit
Hass-tler
Überstimuliert
Prinz Valium



Soooo ... für alle, die denken, die Onkelz würden nur übers Saufen, ihre eigene Großartigkeit und wie schlecht sie doch behandelt werden, singen. (Was sie natürlich auch tun, aber bei weitem nicht so dramatisch, wie es hier einige darstellen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und um den Nörglern vorzubeugen: Natürlich haben sie auch Lieder wie Dick und Durstig oder Onkelz vs. Jesus geschrieben, aber dieser Sinn durchzieht bei weitem keinen großen Teil ihrer Lieder.

EDI #2: Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass bei dieser Liste meine eigenen Interpretationen und Gefühle eingeflossen sind, wer was anderes in den Liedern sieht ist mir egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich mach mir mal die Mühe, für die Leute die es interessiert, die Lieder aufzulisten, die einen tieferen Grund haben, als es der Titel eventuell widerspiegelt.


ich würde bei dopamin noch keine zeit hinzufügen :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würde bei dopamin noch keine zeit hinzufügen :>



Siehe EDIT Nummer 2.^^
Ich übernehme keine Haftung für Leute, die in bestimmten Liedern andere Dinge interpretieren, bzw sie höher Einschätzen in ihrem Sinn.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Siehe EDIT Nummer 2.^^


ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der edit noch nicht da war, als ich es gepostet habe >_<
naja egal :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte natürlich noch die "Proll"-Lieder und die "Mimimi pöse Presse"-Lieder aufzählen können ... hmm ... soll ich?^^


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich hätte natürlich noch die "Proll"-Lieder und die "Mimimi pöse Presse"-Lieder aufzählen können ... hmm ... soll ich?^^



Wenn du zeit hast^^

ich stimm mit deiner liste soweit überein, allerdings würde auch ich noch keine zeit hinzufügen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

Ok, erstmal die "Proll"-Lieder:

*Böse Menschen - Böse Lieder*

Was kann ich denn dafür

*Kneipenterroristen*

Kneipenterroristen

*Hier sind die Onkelz*

Hier sind die Onkelz
Lass es uns tun

*Viva Los Tioz*

Viva Los Tioz
Terpentin

*Dopamin*

Die Firma

*Adios*

Onkelz vs. Jesus


Jetzt die "Böse Presse"-Lieder

*Wir ham' noch lange nicht genug
*
Gehasst, verdammt, vergöttert

*Weißes Album*

Fahrt zur Hölle

*E.I.N.S.*

Meister Der Lügen

*Viba Los Tioz
*
Das Geheimnis meiner Kraft

*Ein böses Märchen*

Lüge

*Dopamin*

Keine Amnestie für MTV



Die Sauf-Lieder wären:

*Der nette Mann*

Freibier
Alkohol

*Onkelz wie wir ...*

Von Glas zu Glas
Dick und Durstig

*Böse Menschen - Böse Lieder*

Heute trinken wir richtig


Wie man sehen kann, hält es sich eher in Grenzen.

EDIT: Ich habe "Ich lieb mich" vergessen. Ist auf keiner Platte und wurde nur live gespielt.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> @Thoor: du machst dich ziemlich lächerlich. Denn von dir kommt nur:
> a) Onkelz sind geil und hatten nichts mit Nazis. *Endlich hast es erkannt =)*
> b) Wer was anderes behauptet will nur seine Meinung bestätigt haben und ist linksautonomer Bildzeitungsleser. Nö, ich hab nur gesagt das die Medien und paar Politiker Bands wie die Onkelz mit Lügen und uralten Geschichten hinunterziehen und das der "Normalo" halt glaubt weil er sich damit nicht auseinandersetzt, bzw nicht will. Wenn du das so siehst wie von dir gesagt liegt das Problem mehr bei dir das du nicht richtig liest.
> 
> ...


./fixed

@Tonk

Ich denk mal die meisten Leute behaupten die Texte, vor allem von früher, haben keinen tieferen Grund weils halt ziemlich primitv klingt, der Inhalt von dem Lied z.b. "Hässlich, brutal und gewalttätig" richtet sich gegen Rechts und versucht den Unterschied zwischen Skinheads und Faschos aufzuzeigen und auch was die Medien für Scheisse erzählen. Nur ist die Musikqualität da noch in den Kinderschuhen, was auch nicht falsch ist, jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Sieh dir mal den Wandel von "Hässlich..." zu "Bin ich nur glücklich wenn es schmerzt" an. Dann siehst du dir mal die Musikqualität von einem Mark Matlock oder so an, da lachste echt nur noch....


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Thrawns hat recht, es ist einfach Fakt.
Es ist aber auch Vergangenheit, mir ists Latte. Hab durchschnitt gevoted da die Band (ob nun rechts oder eben nicht) auch so net so der burner ist. Viele stehen glaub sehr drauf weils halt deutsch ist und weils keine Alternative gibt (keine vergleichbare Band - vom Stil).

Abzustreiten das die Onkelz zumindest zu Anfang starke rechte Tendenzen hatten ist einfach lächerlich naiv und funktioniert wie du siehst auch nicht.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Thrawns hat recht, es ist einfach Fakt.
> Es ist aber auch Vergangenheit, mir ists Latte. Hab durchschnitt gevoted da die Band (ob nun rechts oder eben nicht) auch so net so der burner ist. Viele stehen glaub sehr drauf weils halt deutsch ist und weils keine Alternative gibt (keine vergleichbare Band - vom Stil).
> 
> Abzustreiten das die Onkelz zumindest zu Anfang starke rechte Tendenzen hatten ist einfach lächerlich naiv und funktioniert wie du siehst auch nicht.


Nett das du mir sagst was nicht funktioniert nachdem ca 4 Menschen auf einer virtuellen Plattform ihre Gedanken ablieferen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nie abgestritten das sie rechte Tendenzen hatte, doch eindeutig bewiesen ist es nicht, das wissen nur sie selbst, aber ich geh mal davon aus du warst damals selbst Mitglied dieser Band und kennst dich damit bestens aus oder


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Ist schon krass wie naiv man sein kann.
NP: Deutschland Im Herbst.

Solltest du dir vielleicht auch mal anhören ;x


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist schon krass wie naiv man sein kann.
> NP: Deutschland Im Herbst.
> 
> Solltest du dir vielleicht auch mal anhören ;x



HAHA

Bei mir ist auf der playlist ganz oben, evtl solltest du es dir auch mal anhören =)

Selfpwnd

genau das ist eines der lieder gegen rechts

ich zitiere mal:

Ich sehe alle gegen alle
jeder gegen jeden
keine Achtung vor sich selbst
keine Achtung vor dem Leben -> das hört sich nicht so an als ob sies toll finden ne...
ich sehe blinden Hass,blinde Wut -> hört sich auch nicht so an...
feige Morde,Kinderblut -> ich glaube das findet niemand toll....
ich sehe braune Scheiße töten -> sie nennen sich selbst braune scheisse? NIZE
ich sehe Dich -> ist wohl einer der rechtsradikalen gemeint 

Refrain (4x):
Deutschland im Herbst

Ich höre weiße Geräusche
rassenreine Lieder
ich höre hirnlose Parolen -> sie nennen ihrer eigenen parolen hirnlos? NIZE
von Idioten und Verlierern -> sie nennen sich selbst idioten und verlierer? NIZE
ich höre die Lügen der Regierung
die Lüge Eures Lebens
die Lügen über uns -> dieser abschnitt bezieht sich btw auf die medien
ich höre Dich -> damit ist wohl einer der rechtsextremen gemeint

Sorry aber der war jetzt sowas von billig.... Bitte informier dich das nächste mal bevor du wieder irgenwas hirnlos nachplapperst ok?

Hier nochmal der Wikipedia Auschnitt dazu, das mögt ihr ja so ne^^

*Deutschland im Herbst  *
Mit Textzeilen wie etwa &#8222;Ich sehe blinden Hass, blinde Wut. (..) Ich sehe braune Scheiße töten.&#8220; macht die Band in diesem Lied ihre Einstellung zu Rassismus und den Vorgängen im August 1992 klar. Eine solche Aussage verlangten viele Kritiker der Band, es herrscht jedoch weiter die Ansicht, die Aussage sei nicht klar genug und dieser Song sei somit nicht klar als Beweis der Distanzierung anzusehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

/facepalm

Du checksts echt nit.
Ehm, wie gesagt, ich hab es gerade gehört - ich kenn den Text auch, aber du scheinst das irgendwie nicht zu verstehen. (_das_, nicht den Text, bevor du wieder so kommen willst.. oh Gott meine kleine Cousine argumentiert wie du..).
Ich würde die Mucke nicht hören wenns propaganda Material wäre, aber wieso versuch ich dir das eigentlich zu erklären? Du rennst eh mit nem großen Brett vorm Gesicht in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt herum..


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist schon krass wie naiv man sein kann.
> NP: Deutschland Im Herbst.
> 
> Solltest du dir vielleicht auch mal anhören ;x



Wie jetzt du findest "Deutschland im Herbst" ist ein Nazi-Lied?
Hast du es dir überhaupt schonmal wirklich angehört?

Naja Thoor hats recht gut erklärt, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen

edit:

Was willst du uns denn dann mit "Deutschland im Herbst" sagen
ich verstehs grad nicht


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> /facepalm
> 
> Du checksts echt nit.
> Ehm, wie gesagt, ich hab es gerade gehört - ich kenn den Text auch, aber du scheinst das irgendwie nicht zu verstehen. (_das_, nicht den Text, bevor du wieder so kommen willst.. oh Gott meine kleine Cousine argumentiert wie du..).
> Ich würde die Mucke nicht hören wenns propaganda Material wäre, aber wieso versuch ich dir das eigentlich zu erklären? Du rennst eh mit nem großen Brett vorm Gesicht in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt herum..


Das sagt der richtige, du postest hier irgendwelche Kommentare mit 0 Inhalt und wirfst den anderen vor sie argumentieren wie kleine Kinder (GZ zur sachlichen Diskussion btw), dann postest du ein Lied das defintiv gegen Rechts ist und stellst es als rechts hin. Daraufhin erklärt man dir, weil du halt so beschränkt bist, das es ein Lied GEGEN rechts ist. Dann kommt wieder so n lustiger Kommentar aka "ja ich wollte damit ja sagen gegen rechts und ich kenne den text aber du scheinst das irgendwie nicht zu verstehen" bla bla blub

Sorry ich versteh kein Wort was du damit sagen willst... Und ich glaube das Brett habe ich vor langer Zeit an Leute wie dich weitergegeben....


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Woah klar alter, ich höre Deutschland im Herbst und reihe dabei noch Opa war Sturmführer in meine Playlist ein.. ej seid ihr echt so hohl?
Ich weiss das dieses Lied klar bezug gegen die rechte Szene stellt - jetzt fragt euch doch mal warum sie überhaupt damit konfrontiert werden, warum sie später solche Songs geschrieben haben..

Meine Güte, mich beschleicht das Gefühl das ihr nur lest was ihr eh lesen wolltet.



> ..dann postest du ein Lied das defintiv gegen Rechts ist und stellst es als rechts hin.


Achso?


----------



## Kangrim (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> /facepalm
> 
> Du checksts echt nit.
> Ehm, wie gesagt, ich hab es gerade gehört - ich kenn den Text auch, aber du scheinst das irgendwie nicht zu verstehen. (_das_, nicht den Text, bevor du wieder so kommen willst.. oh Gott meine kleine Cousine argumentiert wie du..).
> Ich würde die Mucke nicht hören wenns propaganda Material wäre, aber wieso versuch ich dir das eigentlich zu erklären? Du rennst eh mit nem großen Brett vorm Gesicht in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt herum..



Ich checks auch nicht.
Der ganze Post da hat irgendwie nichts mit dem zu tun was vorher geschrieben wurde.^^


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> /facepalm
> 
> Du checksts echt nit.
> Ehm, wie gesagt, ich hab es gerade gehört - ich kenn den Text auch, aber du scheinst das irgendwie nicht zu verstehen. (_das_, nicht den Text, bevor du wieder so kommen willst.. oh Gott meine kleine Cousine argumentiert wie du..).
> Ich würde die Mucke nicht hören wenns propaganda Material wäre, aber wieso versuch ich dir das eigentlich zu erklären? Du rennst eh mit nem großen Brett vorm Gesicht in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt herum..



edit: ok hab mich verlesen -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Willst du uns damit sagen "Deutschland im Herbst" ist Propagandamaterial?
> 
> Erklär mir mal was daran schlecht ist GEGEN Rechts Propaganda zu machen.



Du bist echt die härte ^^



> Ich würde die Mucke nicht hören wenns propaganda Material wäre..


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Juli 2009)

BO jaja als ich die noch gehört habe das warn Zeiten ^^
das mit der ,,Nazi-Band'' kommt soviel ich noch weis aus früheren Zeiten. Kurze Zeit waren sie Nazis
doch ich finde es schwachsinnig sie als solche Band zu bezeichnen ... es gibt/gab auf youtube auch ein Video wo ein Fan Heil Hitler auf ihrem Konzert schrie und darauf hin ziehmlich von den Onkels angepöbelt wurde^^
Da es wirklich nur wenige Lieder waren die sie in der Zeit schrieben
Naja wie auch immer hör sie einfach weiter und ignoriere die Kommentare anderer Leute


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Woah klar alter, ich höre Deutschland im Herbst und reihe dabei noch Opa war Sturmführer in meine Playlist ein.. ej seid ihr echt so hohl?
> Ich weiss das dieses Lied klar bezug gegen die rechte Szene stellt - jetzt fragt euch doch mal warum sie überhaupt damit konfrontiert werden, warum sie später solche Songs geschrieben haben..
> 
> Meine Güte, mich beschleicht das Gefühl das ihr nur lest was ihr eh lesen wolltet.
> ...



Wenn du einmal einen Fehltritt machst, merkst es war falsch und sofort in die andere Richtung gehst
Würde es dir gefallen wenn selbst 20 Jahre später dir dieser Fehler zum Vorwurf gemacht wurde?


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Woah klar alter, ich höre Deutschland im Herbst und reihe dabei noch Opa war Sturmführer in meine Playlist ein.. ej seid ihr echt so hohl?
> Ich weiss das dieses Lied klar bezug gegen die rechte Szene stellt - jetzt fragt euch doch mal warum sie überhaupt damit konfrontiert werden, warum sie später solche Songs geschrieben haben..
> 
> Meine Güte, mich beschleicht das Gefühl das ihr nur lest was ihr eh lesen wolltet.
> ...


Sorry aus dir werd ich nicht schlau, ich glaube du drehst einfach alles so wies dir passt.

Ich werd mich btw nichtmehr mit Leuten abgene die Aussagen wie 
Woah klar alter, ich höre Deutschland im Herbst und reihe dabei noch Opa war Sturmführer in meine Playlist ein.. ej seid ihr echt so hohl?
bringen

Geistiges Alter auf 12 bestätigt, GZ....

Ich hab von Anfang an gesagt, MEINER Meinung nach hatten die Onkelz früher gewisse Sympathien zur rechten Szene, ich glaube du warst auch mal jung und kennst das Gefühl wenn du irgendwo hineingezogen bist, im gegensatz zu Störkraft und dem anderen Abschaum aber, sind sie früh genug rausgekommen. Als grosse, erfolgreiche Metal/Rockband haben sie Songs gegen Rechts geschrieben um den Leuten klarzumachen das Extrimismus in jeglicher Art Scheisse ist, Links wie Rechts (Siehe z.b. Ohne mich). Als sie sich geweigert haben ihren Namen zu wechseln, weil es halt nunmal Teil einer Vergangenheit ist die sich nicht abstreiten lässt (btw find ich es weniger schlimm wenn man sagt "ok wir haben scheisse gebaut, wir wollen das nicht abstreiten und behalten unseren Namen" als zu sagen"jo wir sind jetzt anders, haben nen neuen Namen, Vergangeheit gab es gar nie") behaupteten diverse Medien halt das sie eigentlich immer noch rechts sind. 

Das war jetzt wirklich der aller, ALLERLETZTE Versuch dir irgendwas zu erklären, aber ich glaub du begreifst nichtmal das...

Ich seh die "ey jo alda checkst gar nix" Antwort jetzt schon....

BTW Briefklammer, du sagst "das waren noch Zeiten als ich die gehört habe" , das klingt als hättest du die vor 15 Jahren schon gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (11. Juli 2009)

Ich find die Musik einfach schlecht, da brauch ich mir garkeine Gedanken über die Band machen. Nur mein Kommentar zum ursprünglichen Topic.


Und diese Rechts-Links Geschichte klingt einfach nach "Die Fahne nach dem Wind hängen".


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal einen Fehltritt machst, merkst es war falsch und sofort in die andere Richtung gehst
> Würde es dir gefallen wenn selbst 20 Jahre später dir dieser Fehler zum Vorwurf gemacht wurde?



Hab ich ihnen irgendetwas in dieser Form vorgewurfen?
Ich nehms dir mal vorweg, sonst dichtest du dir wieder sonstwas zusammen: NEIN!

Ich höre sogar einige Lieder sehr gerne von ihnen (z. B. Deutschland Im Herbst, oder wie jetzt gerade Onkelz Wie Wir) - das würde ich sonst wohl kaum tun. Ich behaupte lediglich das sie zu Anfang ziemliche rechte Tendenzen hatte, wenn sich jemand ändert ist doch super, wo ist das Problem? Hab ihnen nie unterstellt das nicht getan zu haben, wie man auch aus meinem Post ganz oben auf der Seite sehen könnte.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich ihnen irgendetwas in dieser Form vorgewurfen?
> Ich nehms dir mal vorweg, sonst dichtest du dir wieder sonstwas zusammen: NEIN!
> 
> Ich höre sogar einige Lieder sehr gerne von ihnen (z. B. Deutschland Im Herbst, oder wie jetzt gerade Onkelz Wie Wir) - das würde ich sonst wohl kaum tun. Ich behaupte lediglich das sie zu Anfang ziemliche rechte Tendenzen hatte, wenn sich jemand ändert ist doch super, wo ist das Problem? Hab ihnen nie unterstellt das nicht getan zu haben, wie man auch aus meinem Post ganz oben auf der Seite sehen könnte.


Öhm dann haben wir genau die gleiche Meinung und von Anfang an aneinander vorbeigeredet das dir aber klar ne...


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Thrawns hat recht, es ist einfach Fakt.
> Es ist aber auch Vergangenheit, mir ists Latte. Hab durchschnitt gevoted da die Band (ob nun rechts oder eben nicht) auch so net so der burner ist. Viele stehen glaub sehr drauf weils halt deutsch ist und weils keine Alternative gibt (keine vergleichbare Band - vom Stil).
> 
> Abzustreiten das die Onkelz zumindest zu Anfang starke rechte Tendenzen hatten ist einfach lächerlich naiv und funktioniert wie du siehst auch nicht.



Erste Post auf der Seite.



Thoor schrieb:


> Fullquote



Ist mir nicht bewusst, klang eher so als würdest du grundsätzliche Anschuldigen bezüglich dem was mal war direkt abschmettern. :x

Und ich bin einfach der Meinung das man das nicht bestreiten, sondern einfach so stehen lassen sollte - schließlich ist es Vergangenheit.

/e: Zumindest solange keiner behauptet das sie sich wirklich noch was zu Schulden kommen haben lassen - das wäre dann einfach verlogene Unterstellung und genau dann kann ich auch verstehen wenn man als Onkelz Fan aufdreht.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Erste Post auf der Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn auch du meine ersten Posts gelesen hättest würdest du sehen das da meine persönliche Meinung, die ich schon mehrfach erwähnt habe, steht. Ja sie hatten möglicherweise früher augenscheinlich rechte Tendenzen, bez. waren von der rechten Szene fasziniert. Ich glaube du kennst das, wenn du jung bist, dann siehst du was extremes was alles abschreckt etc, die Folgen kannste dir denken. Doch der Band wird einfach während 25 Jahren von den Medien und bestimmten Leuten vorgeworfen sie seien eine Nazi Band, obwohl sie definitv seit mindestens 24 1/2 Jahre keine sind, bzw mehr sind. 

Na ja wir habens uns dann wohl beide missverstanden, ich von meiner Seite aus entschuldige mich dafür :>


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Ich fühl mich wien' Spammer aber gut, dann haben wirs ja jetzt - Entschuldigung für die schroffere Ausrucksweise ;]


----------



## Thront (12. Juli 2009)

thoor du machst dich hier ziemlich lächerlich ..


----------



## Thoor (12. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> thoor du machst dich hier ziemlich lächerlich ..


Der einzige der sich hier lächerlich macht bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monzel (12. Juli 2009)

EInfach nur gute Band. Diese Woche Donnerstag sind wieder Engel In Zivil auf dem Ankerberg in Hohenstein-Ernstthal, so wie jedes Jahr zur Moto GP auf dem Sachsenring. Wird sicherlich ein super Abend werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (13. Juli 2009)

> Die populären Sachen die du lieber TE wohl kennst sind nicht (mehr) Rechts. Aber es gibt eine rechte Vergangenheit die sie auch zugegeben haben!



Quatsch, haben sie nie, denn die gab es nie! Ein Song gegen Türken mit 16 in Frankfurt aus Spaß zu smashen würde ich einfach als pausbäckig bewerten. 

Ansonsten gibt es keinen Song, in der eine rechte Message enthalten ist. 

Als Rechts wurden sie nur deshalb betitelt, weil der Skinheadkult von unseren hiesigen Politikern als Rechts proklamiert wurde. Sie waren stets unpolitisch!

Wer keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal raushalten oder in den WoW-Thread gehen...


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich ob die meisten hier eigentlich der englischen Sprache mächtig sind, weil wenn man den böhsen onkelz Hirnlose Texte und Grölmusik verwirft sollte man sich mal genau anhören was viele bekannte amerikanische Bands so singen. Aber bei englischen texten fällt das wohl vielen nicht auf, hört sich gut an der Rest ist egal.

Und das Vorurteil die Böhsen Onkelz seien eine rechtsextreme Band wird ihnen wohl ewig anhaften. Viele haben nie deren Musik gehört oder bilden sich ihre Meinung tatsächlich mit der Bild oder vergleichbaren Heftchen. 

Und auf das Thema Nationalsozialismus oder Rechtsextremismus reagieren viele hyper sensibel und es Bedarf nur ein falsches Wort oder einer unglücklichen Formulierung und schon ist derjenige gebrandmarkt. Siehe Eva Hermann, irgendeine Klatschzeitung hat sie völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen  zitiert und schon ging es durch die Medien....daraus folgt, dass alle kleingeistigen Menschen ,die sich ihre Meinung nicht frei bilden sondern vorgeben lassen, denken, dass Eva Herman das dritte Reich verherrlicht, was sie aber nie getan hat....


----------



## claet (13. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Quatsch, haben sie nie, denn die gab es nie! Ein Song gegen Türken mit 16 in Frankfurt aus Spaß zu smashen würde ich einfach als pausbäckig bewerten.



Der Thread nahm echt eine gute Wendung und selbst mit Thoor konnte man sich halbwegs auf einem vernünftigem Punkt einigen. Aber dann kommt Independent und fängt wieder da an, wo wir vor 7 Seiten waren -.-

Mit 16 ein Lied gegen Türken singen ist kein Kavaliersdelikt. Es zeigt eine innere Einstellung und zeigt wessen Mutter Kind man ist! 

Zu Leugnen, dass es so war (wie es hier im Thread auch vorkam) ist ein Witz, da sie es, so schrieben einige (hab ich jetzt nicht valididert) in ihrer eigenen Biografie selber zugeben. Das einzige was wir diskutieren können ist die Frage ob man es ihnen noch heute vorwerfen darf. Und da muss ich für meinen Teil einfach sagen, dass jegliche rechte Tendenz eines Menschen diesen Menschen für mich ein Leben lang disqualifiziert. Da is einfach für mich keine Symphatie mehr zu holen. Auch wenn die Musik mir tendentiell vom Stil her gefallen sollte, ich kann Onkelz aus Prinzip nicht hören. Da bekomm ich nen Hass. Das heißt ja nicht, dass ich diejenigen die jetzt Onkelz hören verurteile. Jeder muss für sich selber einen Weg finden mit deren Vergangenheit umzugehen. Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, dass jegliche rechte Tendenz im Keim zu ersticken ist und absolut indiskutabel Abgelehnt werden muss. Daher isses für mich nichts. 

Btw. die Frage des TEs war, warum die Onkelz nicht so gehört werden.
Antwort: Weil sie mal rechts _waren_ und das einigen Menschen nicht aus dem Kopf geht.


----------



## lars1988 (13. Juli 2009)

my 2 cents

unabhängig davon, in welche politische richtung die gesteckt werden oder sonst was....find ich persönlich die musik einfach nur sau schlecht..

lg


----------



## Ocian (13. Juli 2009)

Ich mache hier zu, mehr als Vorurteile sehe ich hier zum Großteil nicht.
Es entstehen 2 fronten die gegeneinander argumentieren, aber man sollte niemals in die Versuchung kommen ganze Gruppen zu bewerten, wenn dann einzelne Lieder ansonsten macht es wenig Sinn.

Ich denke ihr versteht den Close, denn über Musik, Kunst und Geschmack kann man einfach nicht streiten.


----------

